# [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse



## Oliver (6. Mai 2008)

*[PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Dieser Thread soll als Ideensammlung dienen. Je nachdem wie qualitativ hochwertig unsere Ideen sind, besteht auch die Möglichkeit, dass das Gehäuse gebaut wird 

Wenn ihr ideen habt, wie euer Traumgehäuse aussehen sollte oder welche Features es haben sollte, nur her damit. Am Ende versuchen wir alles auf einen Nenner zu bringen, wenn möglich.

CAD oder Sketchups wären natürlich auch nicht schlecht. Bevor es an Design-technische Dinge geht, solten wir uns meiner Meinung erst über die Innereien Gedanken machen.

Ich würde in das Gehäuse jedenfalls ohne Arbeiten am Gehäuse einen Triple-Radiator und evtl. einen Dual-Radiator verbauen wollen. 

3,5-Zoll-Einschübe könnten wegfallen, damit das Gehäuse variabler ist.

Eine Trennung zwischen Mainboard und Laufwerken/Netzteil halte ich für sinnvoll.

Darüberhinaus sollten so wenig Lüfter wie möglich im Gehäuse stecken und trotzdem eine erstklassige Belüftung gewährleisten.


----------



## SkastYX (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Wird das Gehäuse dann von einer "Privatperson" als Einzelstück gefertigt, oder Steht da einer größere Firma hinter?

Ansonsten:
Das Gehäuse sollte möglichst weit zerlegbar sein.
Vernünftige Schrauben und nicht so 0815 "Schraubenlos" Systeme.
Kabelschächte.

Beim Design favourisiere ich gebürstetes Alu, eventuel schwarz oxidiert. 
Von Klavierlack dagegen halte ich garnichts mehr.


----------



## GoZoU (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ich würde in das Gehäuse jedenfalls ohne Arbeiten am Gehäuse einen Triple-Radiator und evtl. einen Dual-Radiator verbauen wollen.
> 
> Eine Trennung zwischen Mainboard und Laufwerken/Netzteil halte ich für sinnvoll.
> 
> Darüberhinaus sollten so wenig Lüfter wie möglich im Gehäuse stecken und trotzdem eine erstklassige Belüftung gewährleisten.



Da schließ ich mich mal an. Falls du das mit "Trennung" nicht meintest hätte ich gerne einen Zwischenboden, welcher mit Kabeldurchführungen versehen ist im Gehäuse. Etwas Abstand vom Mainboardschlitten zur Rückwand wären auch nicht schlecht, dort könnten die Kabel versteckt verlegt werden. Schraubenlose Montage ist zwar kein Muss, wäre aber ein nettes Feature (natürlich nur da wo es Sinn macht), optional sollte aber die Möglichkeit bestehen alles zu verschrauben. Ob das mit dem Design so hinhaut wage ich zu bezweifeln, da sind die Geschmäcker doch arg verschieden. Ich würde eine elde Optik aus geschlichtetem Alu vorziehen, überhaupt sollte der Look edle und einheitlich gehalten sein (Achtung eigene Meinung ). Ansonsten bevorzuge ich Gehäuse die ohne billiges Plastik auskommen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## StellaNor (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Ich könnte mir so ein Gehäuse mit zwei Mainboards vorstellen, damit zwischen Crossfire und SLI gewechselt werden kann - oder zwischen einer 2D-Bench-Platine und einer für 3D. Die Platinen sollten leicht erreichbar auf Montage-Schlitten befestigt sein. Natürlich sollte es zwei Netzteile haben, damit das Umstecken vermieden wird. Wenn sich das nicht realisieren lässt, wünsche ich mir ein komfortable Leiste, auf der entsprechende Verbindungen vom Netzteil zu den verschiedensten Komponenten realisiert werden können (Beispiel: 5-polige Stecker-/Buchsen-Leiste mit Verbindungen ala Tagan). Gleiches gilt auch für die WaKü. Deshalb wären zwei 360-Radiatoren mit Pumpen notwendig. Wenn es einen Switch für Festplatten gibt, muss der natürlich mit in das Gehäuse. Für die allgemeine Belüftung sollte ein bis zwei 120-mm-Lüfter ausreichen. Für eine zusätzliche Belüftung des Chipsatzes stelle ich mir variable Lüftungsschläuche vor, die am Luftaustritt eine Haube haben (Wie meine Dunstabzugshaube), damit die kleinen, im Luftschlauch befindlichen Lüfter, gezielt eingesetzt werden können. Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein.


----------



## exa (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

-einfache bedienung, eine sahce die leider immer noch nich selbstverständlich ist...

-ein panel direkt über den laufwerken mit power und reset taster, usb anschlüssen die auch DICKE usbs vertragen bei VOLLBESTÜCKÜNG (genug platz zwischen den ports)

-zur belüftung 1-2 lüfterplatze für 140 unten, 1-2 lüfterplätze 140 oben, nt unten, damit dieses kühl bleibt

-schraubenlos oder mit thumbscrews undzwar KOMPLETT (lw, gehäuse, mbschlitten, evtl auch mb befestigung???

-luftdurchlässige slotblenden

-STAUBFILTER ÜBERALL

-kabelmanagementlösungen (ausreichend große löcher in mb nähe evtl kabelschächte)

-kein seitenlüfter!!!!!!!!!!!

-evtl vorbereitet für wakü, und das heißt nicht nur schlauchdurchführung, sondern platz für radis usw... (evtl ein optionales seitenteil mit passivradi integriert???)

erst dann kommt das design...


----------



## xQlusive (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Da fällt mir einiges ein 

Also zu aller erst, kommen wir zum inneren. Es sollte ein ATx bzw. E-ATX Mainboard in das Gehäuse passen. Dieses sollte über der PSU positioniert sein, so dass die PSU die Abwärme der Graka abführen kann. Über den Mainboard sollte eine Möglichkeit für 1x 140er bestehen, genau so neben der I/O Shield-Plate. So wäre eine gute abführung der Wärme gewährleistet. 

Des weiteren sollte das Gehäuse in 3 Teile unterteilt werden. 
So ist im unteren Teil die grafikkarten sektion, darüber die Cpu Sektion und im foderen abteil die festplatten, Pumpen und ähnliches. Wie soll das möglich sein? ganz einfach, Natürlich soll zwischen Cpu und Graka keine 100 abtrennung, dass ist ja unmöglich. Aber eine grobe abtrennung in zwei Zonen, durch eine Plastikplatte.

So würde man im vorderen bereich alle lüfter zum intake haben, die in der Front positioniert wären.  Hier wären auch die HDDS, die am besten in speziellen Cages mit Dämmung montiert werden. An deren Front halt die 120/140er montier werden sollten. Nun sollte hier hinter Seiteneinlässe ähnlich den der Silverstons sein. Alles in allem würde ich halt einen Stil wie Silverstone, Lian Li und Antec vom Äußeren bevorzugen, mit sehr vielen Kühlungsmöglichkeiten.

PS: Warum schreibt man hier manchmal so viel un er speichert nur 1/3 oder so?!?

achja ich zeichne mal ne skizze auffem block, das kann ich besser als Sketchup!


----------



## Oliver (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Danke für die Antworten.

Wenn das mit unseren Ideen klappt, besteht die Möglichkeit, dass das Gehäuse in Serie gebaut wird. Aber davon sind wir noch weit entfernt 

Steffi: Die Idee klingt zwar gut, aber ich hatte eigentlich vor ein Gaming-Gehäuse zu bauen, das ausreichend groß, aber immer noch kompakt ist. Zum Benchen ist ein Benchtable besser geeignet, der sich außerdem besser individuell belüften lässt.


----------



## StellaNor (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

*Grml* So was habe ich mir schon gedacht. Ok dann baut mal schön das Gehäuse. Ich kann es dann im Anschluß testen 
Dann verschwindet der offene Aufbau hier endlich von meinem Schreibtisch


----------



## maaaaatze (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Hab hier auch noch was...

- Breit genug für IFX 14 und die anderen großen

- Festplatten entkoppelt

- Staubfilter

- Genug Platz für Kabelmanagement

- Löcher hinter dem Mainboard das man die ATX Kabel/Frontpanelkabel sofort nach hinten wegmachen kann

- Genug Platz für lange Grakas

- Platz für KLK's und Windowkit

- Gute Belüftung

- Front USB, wie schon geschrieben mit Genug Platz für Dicke Stecker

- Front Sound/Firewire/E-SATA

das fällt mir gerade ein.


----------



## Ace (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Ich brauche Wasserkühlung.  Es muß platz sein,Big Tower ,leicht (Alu) Übersicht!ich muß sofort eine Vorstellung davon haben wie ich alles einbauen kann ohne große Überlegung und Rätzel!Mehr Abstand zwischen Mainbordschlitten und Gehäuserückwand für Kabelführung!.Keine Streben oder Übergroße Lüfter im Deckel,eventuell austauschbare Sachen wie z.b Deckel für Radiauschnitt einfach austauschen ohne Bohren oder so (für WaKü einsteiger mit 2 linken Händen  ).Am besten nichts genietet sonder schön Verschraubt  Dazu ein Weißbier fertig


----------



## xQlusive (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

so habe ein Querschnittsbild fertig, falls es wen interessiert 
mh ich resize es nochmal 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe einfach mal so meine Vorstellungen des Inneren skiziert. Aber nicht Masstabsgetreu. Und die Frontpatie mit HDDS und weiteren möglichen Lüftern, sind auch noch nicht vorhanden .

Die Seitlicheneinlässe, könnten in die richtung des:
SilverStone Temjin TJ09 schwarz (SST-TJ09B) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at sterreich Tj 09 gehen


----------



## Ace (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

^^
Das ist das ganze Problem hier,jeder hat andere Wünsche für sein Traum Gehäuse,und sowas das alle zufrieden sind lässt sich leider nicht Realisieren


----------



## xQlusive (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



Ace schrieb:


> ^^
> Das ist das ganze Problem hier,jeder hat andere Wünsche für sein Traum Gehäuse,und sowas das alle zufrieden sind lässt sich leider nicht Realisieren



schon klar, darum versuch ich mich vom äußeren an dem Stil von Silverstone, Lian Li un Co zu orientieren, die ja relativ beliebt sind. DAs heißt schlicht und elegant. Und vom inneren möglichst guten durchsatz in einem leisen System
. Aber naja könnt ja mir gleich sagen was ihr von dem nächsten haltet.

(Aussehen und gesamt Konzept folgen  )

fände an dem konzept gut, dass viele Lüfter optional sind, z.b. in der Front nur welche falls man einen Radiator einsetzen will. So sind 4 Lüfter immer in Benutzung, die man auf 5/7 V laufen lassen kann. So ist das System relativ leise




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ace (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin bin ich mit meinem Gehäuse absolut zufrieden.Gut die Punkte wie mehr Platz hinter dem Mainboard oder so wären schön aber mann kann nicht alles haben


----------



## heroe (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Staubfilter!!!!! Aber bitte endlich vernünftige und nicht diese Pseudogitter, die es bislang gibt....

Vielleicht sollte man erstmal den Preisrahmen abstecken?
Ich bin nicht bereit für ein Gehäuse mehrere Hundert Euro auf den Tisch zu blättern. Mein letztes Chieftech hat mich 10 Jahre begleitet und unzählige verschiedene Hardwarekonfigurationen gesehen und es wäre immer noch gut, wenn ich mich nicht in ein neues "verliebt" hätte.
Viele Wünsche werden eh an der Kalkulation scheitern und die Zielgruppe ist (leider) vermutlich zu klein um entsprechende Stückzahlen umzusetzen. Dadurch steigen dann die Preise.....

lg


----------



## xQlusive (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

joa, das was ich aufgezeinet habe, wäre bestimmt auch in der Preislichenregion eines Lian Lis oder Silverstones, aber eine gute Dämmung bekommt man nur durch eine Dämmung oder guten Materialien. Durch beide Maßnahmen steigt der Preis und das Gewicht. Also ist in kleiner Stückzahl eher nur ein high end oder mod gehäuse möglich (denke ich mal).

Mit richtigen Staubfiltern, steigt dann auch die Temperatur, die Lüfter müssen mehr auf drehen, und es wird Laut. Das ist so ein bisschen das Problem.


----------



## Klutten (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Sollte in ferner Zukunft Bedarf an CAD-Arbeit da sein, melde ich mich dafür gerne. Ich habe mehrere Jahre im Prototypenbau gearbeitet und auch schon diverse Mediagehäuse konstruiert und auch gebaut. Kenne mich daher mit der Konstruktion und auch der Fertigung aus. Vielleicht ist das ja ganz nützlich.


----------



## xQlusive (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

mh man könnte natürlciu hauch nen HTPC Gehäuse konstruieren, in dass nen Dual oder Trippel Radiator reinpasst. mit einem Kabelmanagment System. eine zweigeteilte Gehäuse- interrior. Des Weiteren wäre ein full ATX format interessant. Hierzu noch ne intelligente Dämmung und mann hätte nen Wohnzimmer gaming Bombe =D.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Also wir brauchen auf jeden Fall:

->Platz (PSU unten + Platz für WaKü)
->gute Kabelführung
->am besten ein Seitenteil mit Window optional  (obwohl, kann man ja auch selber modden)
->gute Kühlmöglichkeiten
->Design (is klar ne )
->entkoppelte HDD Schlitten (meinetwegen auch 5,25" Schächte)
->nicht unbedingt 3,5" Schächte sonder 5,25" und Adapter oder so (Konzept ähnlich Rebel9/12 aber leiser)
->ein eingraviertes pcghx-logo 
->Gummifüße..
->und es sollte leicht möglich sein, einen Stealth-Mod durchzuführen
->stabil aber leicht muss es sein..
->vllt ne Dämmung (muss aber net sein, weils sonst schwer wird)


----------



## DrHouse (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Warum nicht einfach das Temjin 07 nehmen? Die Leute von Silverstone sind einfach in der Konstruktion die besten auf dem Markt und das Gehäuse macht nicht umsonst Freudentränen bei den Besitzern und richtig doll Neid bei den "es sich nicht leisten Könnern". 
So etwas Ähnliches wie "das perfekte Gehäuse" hatten wir ja schon hier als Thema, dort gingen auch schon die Meinungen sehr auseinander. Ich würde sagen, alles sehr subjektiv und individuell. Ich schließe mich denjenigen an, die mit Recht an der Umsetzung zweifeln, denn "noch ein Gehäuse" auf den Markt werfen macht nur bei richtig guten Innovationen und bahnbrechenden Eigenschaften Sinn, Standardwünsche wie Staubfilter und 140er Lüfter sind ja schon in vielen Gehäusen zu haben bzw. nachzurüsten.
Ansonsten eine gute Idee, Kriterien für ein optimales Gehäuse aufstellen zu wollen.


----------



## Ace (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



DrHouse schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach das Temjin 07 nehmen? Die Leute von Silverstone sind einfach in der Konstruktion die besten auf dem Markt und das Gehäuse macht nicht umsonst Freudentränen bei den Besitzern und richtig doll Neid bei den "es sich nicht leisten Könnern".



Lian Li <--------- auch sehr gut "eventuell" sogar besser wie Silverstone


----------



## DrHouse (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Ja die altbewährte Diskussion um Lian Li und Silverstone 
Ich gebe einfach mal zu bedenken:
Temjin 07 hat einen Korpus von 4-8mm starkem äußerst gut verarbeitetem Aluminium aus einem Stück gebogen (das wäre nämlich so eine bahnbrechende Neuerung).
Alles verschraubt, Mainboardschlitten, supermega viel Platz für WaKü und sogar für ein zweites Netzteil. Und hinzu kommen die 2 "Hitze"-Zonen, in denen einerseits Mainboard und andererseits HDDs/NTs getrennt sind.
An die Verarbeitung des Korpus kommt Lian Li meiner Meinung nach nicht ran, vor allem was die technischen Neuerungen angeht. 
Aber ich stimme zu, Lian Li ist auch ein guter Gehäusehersteller 

Ach und dann wäre da auch noch die Optik  Schaut euch mal die Lian Lis an, irgendwie werde ich da das Gefühl nicht los, dass sie zwar edel aber auch total einfältig wirken...


----------



## Ace (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



DrHouse schrieb:


> Ja die altbewährte Diskussion um Lian Li und Silverstone
> 
> Aber ich stimme zu, Lian Li ist auch ein sehr guter Gehäusehersteller


 
Das wollte ich doch hören


----------



## das_ICH (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Verweisst auf seine Signatur 

Im Ernst mein LL V1200 ist schon mein absolutes Traumgehäuse - inkusive räumliche Trennung MoBo, NT , HDDs, Stabilisierung der Steckkarten, 2x120mm Lüfter, HDD Halterungen quer zum Luftstrom - einziger echter Wehrmutstropfen ist die Standardmässig einfach viel zu kurze Verkabelung des Frontpanels *sigh* 

Schaut es euch mal an, es entspricht wohl am ehstem den meisten hier geforderten "Solls".

Lian Li Industrial Co., Ltd.

*edit*
Wobei dann die V2xxx Modelle auch gross genug für die WaKü sind.

Gruß
das_ICH


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

ich versuchs ersmtal ohne skizze, wenn es jemand nicht versteht, muss ich wohl doch 

zentrum des gehäuses:
n schöner größer mainbordschlitten, genug platz &befestigungspunkte für e-atx. n 8ter pci-slot für dual-slotkarten ganz unten kann auch nicht schaden.

darüber/gehäusedeckel: platz für einen triple radiator. eine nett option wäre es hierbei, die rückwand oberhalb des mainbords offen zu halten - dann kann man nämlich auch einen quad montieren und einfach hinten rausstehen lassen.

vor dem mainbord (bei blick aufs bord also rechts): der erste clou des system: nach vorbild des "toast" - tuning - styling - cooling - nicht einer, sondern gleich 2 senkrechte 5,25" schächte. hintereinander, die schubladen beider optischer laufwerke öffnen sich nach oben in die front - genau wie beim toast.

oberhalb der nische und vor dem radiator: die integrierte lüftersteuerung, hier sollte locker platz für ein 4 zeiliges display sein, wenn man den oberteil dick genug für thermochill&co macht, sogar für was vom format des alphacool-displays.
die technik dahinter sollte sich auf dem niveau eines aquaero oder fan-o-matic pro bewegen (oder das mysteriöse tcc?  )

in bzw. hinter der nische für die laufwerksschubladen befindet sich ein mesh-gitter und dahinter eine weitere lüfterposition. leute, die die triple-option im deckel nicht nutzen, können hier also in kombination mit einem 120er hinter der cpu einen schönen durchzug im oberen mainbordbereich erzielen.

der untere mainbordbereich kann aktiv durch einen lüfter unten rechts in der seitenwand beatmet werden (da das gehäuse in diesem bereich tief genug für e-atx/full length karten ist, bläst dieser lüfte vor die grafikkarten, nicht direkt drauf.), die warme luft wird dann durch die grafikkartenkühler nach draußen befördert (allein dass sollte schon ausreichend sein, da keine komponenten in der nähe sind, die aufgeheizt werden können)

in beiden seitenwänden befindet sich außerdem ein lüftungsschlitz (oder die wände hören da einfach nach unten auf, wenn man mit geteilten türen arbeitet), der auf höhe der mainbordunterkante von vorn nach hinten läuft - leute, die 3 lüfter (und ggf. radi) im deckel haben, können hier luft ansaugen, die dann von unten nach oben durchs ganze gehäuse muss. (die anderen lüfter positionen werden verschlossen)

3. kühlungsoption: wenn man die obere seitenwand großflächig mit mesh versieht, ist das gehäuse im mainbordbereich nach oben, hinten und zur seite offen, hat nach vorne eine luftige 120er öffnung und weiter unten viel abstand zur front.
ideale bedingungen für voll-passiv betrieb.

soo - damit hätten wir den oberen bereich des gehäuses, komplett mit mainbord, kühlung, optischen laufwerken.
nun zum zweiten clou, der unteren hälfte, die natürlich von der oberen getrennt ist:
die obere hälfte ist nur ~45cm tief (e-atx+2laufwerke), damit findet man überall einen platz und hat dahinter noch genug platz, um die kabel bequem zu verlegen und nichts abknicken zu müssen.
woanders braucht man das aber eigentlich nicht (netzteilkabel gibts gewinkelt) - deswegen wird der untere teil deutlich tiefer, ich schlage 55-60cm vor.
der teil, der hinten hervorragt, wird auch gleich sinnvoll genutzt:
eine hälfte bietet platz, um eine eheim-basierte pumpe unterzubringen - bei bedarf auch in einem agb oder einer dämmbox. etwaige agbs sind hierbei durch eine klappe von oben her zugänglich - wasser nachfüllen, ohne die seitenwände anzurühren.
hochkant daneben und durch ein blech getrennt (endlich keine angst mehr, dass wasser danebengeschüttet wird) findet das netzteil platz (wenn man einen netzteilhersteller an land ziehen kann, der ausreichend lange kabel liefert oder schlicht ein spezielles netzteil anfertigt, kann man es auch so einbauen, dass die rückseite mit dem stromanschluss nach oben zeigt. dann kann das gehäuse wirklich bis auf anschlag an die wand gestellt werden).
wer will kann natürlich auch anstelle der pumpe ein zweites netzteil verbauen.

vor netzteil&pumpe befindet sich nun ein recht großer freiraum (ich würde min. 3-4 5,25" höhen vorschlagen, länge ist 55cm-netzteil= 35-40cm, breite die volle gehäusebreite).
zur front hin würde ich den mit 5,25" öffnungen versehen, für leute, die noch mehr laufwerke brauchen.
die eigentlichen laufwerksschächte sind aber nicht fest montiert, sondern können entfernt - für die, die nicht mehr brauchen.
dahinter befinden sich mehrere montagepunkte (um unterschiedliche laufwerks- und netzteillängen ausgleichen zu können) für festplattenkäfige (quer), je nach konfiguration findet einer (20cm netzteil+19cm laufwerk), zwei (entweder oder) oder 3, ggf. sogar 4 stück platz. 
bei der zur verfügung stehenden höhe kann jeder min. 4 festplatten aufnehmen, wobei der ganze käfig dann gegenüber dem gehäuse entkoppelt wird.
wasserkühlungs-fanatiker können auch nur einen käfig montieren und dann in der seitenwand noch einen dual radiator unterbringen.
alternativ werden die käfige in längsrichtung montiert und ein flacher triple findet seinen platz.
auch festplatten-dämmboxen kann man hier nach belieben auf entkoppler setzen und mit dem gehäuse verschrauben.
nicht-wakühler können den bereich durch lüfter in der seitenwand, lüfter in der front (5,25" abdeckungen als mesh) oder auch einfach nur durch die saugwirkung des netzteils kühlen.

nochmal zusammegenfasst:
-big tower
-kommt mit einer stellfläche inkl. kabelverlegung von 60cm aus (das entspricht ~nem klassischen chieftec)
-triple radi im deckel
-2 optische laufwerke hochkant im oberen bereich der front
-zusätzlich option auf 4 weitere laufwerke vorne unten
-hinten unten: von oben her zugänglicher platz für waküpumpe & für ein netzteil oder für 2 netzteile
-unten mitte: 4 bis 16 festplatten, je nach laufwerken und netzteil.

zubehör/variationen:
-mesh-tür für die obere hälfte
-tür mit/ohne lüfteröffnungen für die untere hälfte
-zusätzliche festplattenkäfige
-2,5" festplattenkäfige
-angepasster tauch-agb&dämmbox für eheim1046&derivate
-ggf. spezialnetzteil


----------



## Fabian (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Also hier ist MEIN absolutes Tramgehäuse,das in Paint geplant wurde.
Material:Aluminium,die billigere Version aus Eisen,außerdem die Belüftung aus   Plexiglas oder Holz,in dem Led´s eingebaut sind(nicht bei der Holzversion.)
Also zu den Besonderheiten.
Die Zuluft ist INDIREKT,d.h die Lüfter sind im inneren montiert,das hat den Vorrteil,das die Lüftergeräusche durch die verwendeten Dämmatten gedämmt werden,weil sonst die Geräusche durch die Meshgitterfront direkt nach außen gelangen würden.
Hinter der Meshgitterfront ist eine 4mm Plexiglasscheibe  befestigt,die Geräusche aus dem Inneren dämmt,in der Plxiglasscheibe sind Led´s integriert.
Die Plexiglasscheibe beginnt ab der 2ten Laufwerksblende von oben,und endet eine Laufwerksblende von unten.
Wie auf der Zeichnung zu sehen ist,dient die unterste Laufwerksblende für den Plaxiglas/Holz Lufttunnel,ebenso dienen die untersten 2 Slotblenden(hinten)für den 2ten Lufttunnel.
Da warme Luft nach oben steigt,muss außer der Entlüftung des Netzteils und den hinteren Gahäuselüfters eine Entlüftung oben am deckel erfolgen.
Diese funktioniert genauso wie die Zuluft,nur das der Lüfter die Luft diesmal in den Lufttunnel drückt,sodass sie am Ende des Lufttunnels an der Vorderseite herauskommt.
Die Festplatten sind auch in einem Plexiglasgehäuse,in dem ein 92mm lüfter die Kühlunbg der Festplatten übernimm und so die Lebensdauer verlängert.
Außerdem sind sie mit Gummie mit dem Plexiglas verbunden,dadurch sind sie entkoppelt.
Am besten werden dafür aus Platzgründen 2,5 Zoll Festplatten benutzt.
Für die Zu/Abluft werden optimalerweise 120mm oder 140mm Gehäuselüfter benutzt.
Auf dem rechten Lüfter für die Zuluft ist eine Plexischeibe befestigt,diedie Luft in die richtige Richtung lenkt.
Das komplette Gehäuse wird mit Dämmatten ausgelegt,auch die Plexiglaslufttunnel,wenn diese statt aus Plexiglas aus Holz gebaut werden.
Auch die Meshgitterfront kann mit Dämmatten ausgelegt werden,aber man bedenke das dann der Einbau der Plexiglasscheibe nicht möglich ist/keinen Sinn macht.
Insgesamt sollte das Gehäuse in der größe zwischen einem Big und eienem Midi Tower liegen.

Ich hoffe euch gefallen die Ideen,ich werde einen Prototyp davon auf der Basis eines Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy bauen.
Es wird recht viel arbeit,aber ::
SELBST IST DER MODDER!!!!!!!!

Bin für alle Verbesserungsvorschläge offen und würde mich freuen,wenn die Herren der pcgh sich auch dazu außern.


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Meine wichtigsten Kriterien:

- Schwingungs- und Schalldämpfung der ODDs und HDDs

Nett wäre ne Totaldämmung, wobei die Luft zuerst über die senkrecht angeordneten HDDs streicht und anschließend durchs NT wieder abgesaugt wird.

Am besten auch noch an ne Geräuschdämmung für die PSU nachdenken, eventuell das Netzteil etwas nach innen verlegen, ne kleinen Schalltunnel vor den Auslass und den Kaltgeräteanschluss verlängern.

Schächte bräuchte ich:
- 4-6x 3,5" HDD
- 1x 3,5" extern
- 2x 5,25" extern

Ach ja, die Rollen drunter nicht zu vergessen, welche aber natürlich vom Case entkoppelt sind.

Farbe is wurst, kann meinetwegen mattschwarzes Plastik sein in der Front, hält wenigstens die Materialkosten niedrig.

Wenns noch Powerschalter etc. pp. braucht, ich finde hier das Panel meines CM Stacker STC-T01 immer wieder nützlich klick.


----------



## Gast3737 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

weiss nicht ob es in den obereren langen Texten oben schon angesprochen wurde oder so etwas schon gibt..?
Habe mir überlegt für eine Wakü die Hinteren Seitenverkleidung als riesigen Radiator(ist es dann der Radi, kenn mich mit der Bezeichnung nit aus, habe selbst keine Wakü) zu bauen in dem man dort den Kreislauf integriert und aussen kleine Rippen aufsetzt...das wär ne Idee oder?

das übliche zu erwähnen möchte ich nit weiter. aber eine MB-Schiene zum heraus nehmen wäre für mich Komfort. ob nun Fenster hin oder her ist Ansichts/und Kostensache(wenn es schließlich mal gebaut werden soll) oder dort nen zweiter Radi rein.

Noch gut wären Fansteuerung und Überwachungsdisplay..


----------



## Marbus16 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Hm, mir kommt da gerade noch ne Idee:

Für die Fans des einfachen Overclockings einen Schalter an die Front anbringen, welcher dann an die CMOS Clear Jumper angeschlossen wird. So muss man dann nicht im Gehäuse rumfrickeln oder an der Rückseite rumtapsen - man hats einfach an der Front.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Im Prinzip das Chenbro SR-103, nur a bisserl breiter wär schön und eine direkte Durchführung zu den Laufwerken seitlich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Hm, mir kommt da gerade noch ne Idee:
> 
> Für die Fans des einfachen Overclockings einen Schalter an die Front anbringen, welcher dann an die CMOS Clear Jumper angeschlossen wird. So muss man dann nicht im Gehäuse rumfrickeln oder an der Rückseite rumtapsen - man hats einfach an der Front.



Wenn man noch alte AT Gehäuse hat, würd sich hierfür eventuell der Turbo Schalter eignen.

Ansonsten müsst man mal schauen was für Taster man im Rechner hat und die 6 Kontakte mal abschätzen mit 'nem Pieper.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> 3,5-Zoll-Einschübe könnten wegfallen, damit das Gehäuse variabler ist.


Find ich nicht, die 3,5" Einschübe sollten aber Hotswap fähig sein, wie es bei neueren Chenbros der Fall ist, z.B. dem SR-107, was ich momentan besitze.



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Eine Trennung zwischen Mainboard und Laufwerken/Netzteil halte ich für sinnvoll.


Jop, das find ich auch nicht schlecht.
Ebenso sollten hier in der Trennwand aber ein paar Haken und ösen vorhanden sein, eventuell sowas wie Kabelschächte, um die Kabel entsprechend befestigen zu können.


PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Darüberhinaus sollten so wenig Lüfter wie möglich im Gehäuse stecken und trotzdem eine erstklassige Belüftung gewährleisten.


Naja, die Befestigung 3 120mm Lüfter in meinem Chenbro (einer hinten, 2 vorn, mehr oder minder) halte ich schon für Sinnvoll.

Allerdings wäre es wünschenswert, wenns so ist, wie bei meinem alten Chenbro SR-105, bei dem man zumindest hinten wahlweise 120mm (Plasterahmen), 92mm (Schrauben) oder 80mm (Schrauben) befestigen kann.
Wichtiger sollte sein, das mehr Lüfter rein blasen als raus fördern -> Überdruck im System -> weniger Staub (theoretisch).
Ansonsten würd sich ein Chenbro SR-107 sehr gut als Basis eignen, find ich.

Optimal fänd ich eine Kreuzung zwischen SR-107 und SR-103 (dem Cube), bei dems noch a bisserl Raum für verbesserungen gäbe, z.B. Kabeldurchführungen zum NT/Laufwerksteil vom MoBo Teil

Ebenso vermisse ich bei dem Cube die Möglichkeit (Propriätäre) Wechselrahmen montieren zu können, es könnte auch a bisserl breiter sein.

Das SR-102 find ich da a bisserl groß.


----------



## Sk1ll3r (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Platz!!! für den IFX.... ist im Rebel9 ja nur mit viel geduld, biegekünsten und ner Metallsäge () unterzubringen....

und selbst so noch ne extrem enge kiste


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



Sk1ll3r schrieb:


> Platz!!! für den IFX.... ist im Rebel9 ja nur mit viel geduld, biegekünsten und ner Metallsäge () unterzubringen....
> 
> und selbst so noch ne extrem enge kiste



Allerdings 
<-Gehäuse kastriert, Netzteil kastriert, IFX verbogen


----------



## Sk1ll3r (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Netzteil kastriert? wie dass? ich hab die kabel dermaßen in die ritze gewürscht 

Hier mal ein Sketchup:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Mein Netzteil hatte mal ein Lüftergitter .


----------



## Sk1ll3r (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Mein Netzteil hatte mal ein Lüftergitter .


 
mach mal ein pic, ich kanns mir irgendwie nich vorstellen ^^


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Ne sry, um da richtig ranzukommen müsste ich den IFX wieder ausbaun.. Es haben eben grad die 2mm gefehlt und dann hab ich Platz geschaffem


----------



## Oliver (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Bin im Moment leider etwas im Stress. Sobald das nächste Extreme-Heft fertig ist, werde ich mal versuchen die Ideen zusammenzutragen.


----------



## moddingfreaX (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Absolutes Gehäuse:

Muss rein:
-Platz für 480er Radiator und kleiner.
-Netzteilbase unten sowie Platz für Pumpe unter dem Mainboard (siehe Temjin o7)
-nur noch 5,25 Zoll Einschubfächer.
-mindestens 20 cm Platz zwischen Mainboard und Seitenwand um aktuelle Lüfter einbauen zu können
-in der Front Platz für min. 3 140er, an der Rückseite Platz für min 2 120er
-natürlich genügend Platz für lange Grafikkarten (9800 GX2, Ultra etc.)
-Löcher in der Rückwand für Schläuche
-Halterungen außen an der Rückwand für AGB(s)
-Genug Platz hinter dem Mainboard für Kabelmanagement
-Einfach herausnehmbarer Mainboardschlitten

Nicht bedingt:
-Clip-Halterungen für KK's im Innenraum

Design:
Schwarz Aluminium, gebürstet
-Front Mesh Verkleidung für optimale Durchlüftung
-Futuristisches Design (ähnlich Dell XPS)


----------



## gdfan (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

wird es noch mal zu ner serienrpoduktion kommmen? wenn ja warte ich noch mal mit neues Gehäuse kaufen
greetz gdfan


----------



## BMW M-Power (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Also ich finde, dass das mainboard nicht mit schrauben festgemacht werden soll, sondern mit so welchen Push-Pins.

Also das man das mainboard nur einmal leicht in den schlitten drückt, so das diese push-pins dann einrasten.

MfG
Pascal


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



Crackgamer schrieb:


> Also ich finde, dass das mainboard nicht mit schrauben festgemacht werden soll, sondern mit so welchen Push-Pins.
> 
> Also das man das mainboard nur einmal leicht in den schlitten drückt, so das diese push-pins dann einrasten.
> 
> ...



Das halte ich für schwachsinnig.
Wenn man öfters mal sein Mainboard ausbaut, sind die schnell im Eimer.
(ich frage mich gerade, iwe man da sein Mainboard rausbekommen soll )
Und mit Schrauben ist doch viel einfacher als mit diesen blöden Pushpins


----------



## BMW M-Power (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Das halte ich für schwachsinnig.
> Wenn man öfters mal sein Mainboard ausbaut, sind die schnell im Eimer.
> (ich frage mich gerade, iwe man da sein Mainboard rausbekommen soll )
> Und mit Schrauben ist doch viel einfacher als mit diesen blöden Pushpins




haste auch wieder recht, aber war ja nur ein vorschlag


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



Crackgamer schrieb:


> aber war ja nur ein vorschlag



Das sollte nicht beleidigend rüberkommen oder so 
Falls doch - dann sry..


----------



## BMW M-Power (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

jo, ist schon okay 

MfG
Pascal


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Zumindest sollte an der Rückseite nicht ein Lüfter sondern mindestens 2 angebracht werden können. Ich frag mich nämlich immer, weshalb man 3 oder sogar 5 Lüfter in die Front bauen kann, aber hinten dann net die warme Luft raus kann, weil es da nur einen Lüfter gibt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

an der rückseite hat man zusätzlich noch den lüfter im netzteil und jemand, der mehr als 2 lüfter an der vorderseite benötigt, hat dann i.d.r. noch zwei direkt nach draußen blasende lüfter auf der grafikkarte.
ansonsten ist hinten einfach nicht mehr platz, im deckel dagegen finden sich ja mitlerweile auch schon recht häufig lüfter.


----------



## troppa (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Mein Traumgehäuse kriegt auch mindestens zwei 120mm Lüfter hinten und zwei vorn. Natürlich ein Aluminium-Bigtower (Schwarz/Alu) mit zusätzlichen Platz für ein zweites NT, eine E-ATX-Platine mit 10 Erweiterungsslots und Full-Legth-GraKa's. Die Front möglichst schlicht mit Laufwerksblenden mit Belüftung und Dustfilter und einer Blende mit Frontports, die man entfernen kann. Die Taster ruhig im mittlerem Bereich der Frontblende oder im Deckel. Entweder Edelstahl Bulgin oder voll Edelstahl/Alu. Der Deckel ist natürlich abnehmbar und gegen eine mit Vorbereitung für Tripl./Dual-Radi oder Window austauschbar. Ein Window im Seitenteil ist Pflicht, leise Lüfter vorinstalliert. Achso das Mainboard-Tray is natürlich entfernbar und hat auf der Rückseite Platz für Kabelmanagement. Ein zusätzlicher Lüfter hinter den Erweiterungsslots um den Luftzug durch die GraKas zu unterstützen wäre cool, aber nicht umbedingt nötig. Genau wie ne Lüftersteuerung und beleuchtete Lüfter. Der Preis ist dann sicher auch traumhaft^^.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

10slots+2netzteile+zweiten 120er lüfter?
und ich dachte schon, ich wär der einzige, der von 70+cm hohen gehäusen träumt


----------



## exa (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

nein, ein gehäuse muss so kompakt wie möglich sein... aber trotzdem über ausrecihend platz für handling und so bieten...

das hinten meist nur ein lüfterplatz is liegt schlicht und einfach daran das im nt schließlich auch noch ein lüfter sitzt der warme luft wegschaufelt....

und es is auch kein platz da (midi gehäuse)


----------



## troppa (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 10slots+2netzteile+zweiten 120er lüfter?
> und ich dachte schon, ich wär der einzige, der von 70+cm hohen gehäusen träumt



Ich dachte eigentlich 2NTs oder 1NT und ein zusätzlicher 120er Lüfter...wie die aktuellen Lian Li A70/A77  wäre dann bei ca. 64-65cm mit 10 Slots. 
Aber höher wie 70cm? Warum eingentlich nicht? 
Ich kann mich noch erinnern dass ein Kumpel von mir so mal ein Chieftec 2001 hatte. Das war mit Rollen an die 70cm hoch und war aber auch ein ziemlicher Trümmer 18kg leer oder so. Das hatte aber ne Batterie 80er Lüfter drin. Surr... Surr.... Ich glaube soviele Lüfterplätze das Case hatte soviele verschiedene Lüfter hatte der auch drinne. 

Ähhhhh, Schüttel, Schüttel, Vibrier Vibrier!! War eigentlich gut dass das Teil mit HW gut 24-25 Kilo wog sonst wäre es wohl am Ende noch abgehoben.


----------



## riedochs (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Mein Traumgehäuse ist aussreichend groß und ist sehr belüftet um passiv gekühlte Syteme zu bauen


----------



## Amlug_celebren (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

3 x 120mm LÜFTER!!
Das wäre echt cool... *nicht nur wortwörtlich*
Staubfilter
Platz für lange Grakas
Kann ruhig (sollte fast) relativ groß sein 50cm-60cm.
H20 wäre nett, wenns optional wäre.
Ein Netzteil reicht denke ich.
Und ein normales ATX-Board tuts auch,
Und mir wären eingebaute Lüfter egal,
sollte dann noch nicht mehr als 15 Kilo mit Hardware wiegen...
(mit so 2HDDs 2 Laufwerke und sonst MB+Graka+Ram+NT+CPU+IFX14)
Im gesamten eben die billigere Version von Troppa...
Sollte ausgelegt sein für High-Flow-Lüfter.
Und unten bei den PCI Slots nen optianalen 120mm unterstützten,
d.h. 2x 120 oben 1x 120mm unten, dann noch das NT, und schwupps hätte ich mit meinen Scythe Lüftern nen  saumäßigen flow (bei 3x 120mm x 180m³+ NT = ca. 600m³ durchzug)
dann natürlich vorne min. 2x 120mm, gut wären wenn 3 möglich wären.
Aluminium, schlicht, aber mit Window-kit.
Endpreis unter 100 Euro!
Sollte etwa eine breite von 25cm haben.
Man sollte etwa 2 Laufwerke installieren können, und max. 4 HDDs.
Lüftersteurung wäre auch schön, wobei ich sagen muss ist einfach schwer sowas bei nem akzeptablen Preis zu verwirklichen...
Stabiles Material, und es sollte beispielsweise möglich sein, an die stellen von den 2x 120mm und 1x 120mm Lüfter(vor den Slotblenden) einen radi anzubringen, und vorne vielleicht auch noch nen 3x 120mm radiator.
Ich glaube sowas bau ich mir mal selber...
Passiv wäre natürlich auhc ne alternative, aber heutzutage ist das einfach fast unmöglich bei guter Hardware


----------



## Fransen (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Mein Traumgehäuse sollte möglichst gut verarbeitet, modular und leicht sein

-Es sollte platz für 5HDD's haben, möglichst in einem Festplattenschacht, der vom Gehäuse entkoppelt ist

-Platz für eine GraKa ala 3870X2/GTX280 haben.

-Möglichst WaKü tauglich sein/.

-Einen MB-Schlitten haben.

-Platz für ein gutes Belüftungskonzept bieten 

etc.

Beispiel wäre z.b das Lian Li PC-A10 B Innovative Alu Case


----------



## TH3.BUG (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Als allererstes: 
*KEIN BIG-TOWER!* 
Bei gutem Design bietet ein Midi Platz genug... 

Blende für 120mm Lüfter / Radi oder gar 360mm
passende Bohrungen im Boden (unter den 5,25"-Schächten) zur einfachen Befestigung von Pumpen auf Basis der Eheim 1046 und Laing Pumpen (mit Entkopllung wär praktisch)
6  5,25"-Schächte, davon min 2 mit Entkopplungskram zur Befestigung von Festplatten
da drunter ein Frontpanel mit Temperaturanzeige, Lüftersteuerung und Steuerung der LEDs (2x 12v, einfach "an" und "aus" =], eventuell auch PWM-Steuerung) eventuell auch ein Paar Anschlüssen wie USB, eSata (auch Power) und Kophörer
da drunter Bohrungen für 120mm und 140mm Lüfter (Kombi wie bei Thermaltake  )
Das Netzteil solte UNTER dem Mainboard (aber auch hinten) Montiert werden, am besten Trennboden zwischen Mainboard und Netzteil (aber mit Lüftungsschlitzen  )
übliche Platz für 120mm-Lüfter auf höhe der CPU hinten (gängige SLIM-Radis sollten dort auch hin passen 
passende Dämmmatten sollten auch (optional) erhältlich sein 
Das Äußere sollte aus bewährtem schwarz eloxiertem, gebürsteten Alu basieren (keine Plasikfronten usw...)


----------



## Scansi (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Hier mal mein Beitrag zum Traumgehäuse!
Da ich besonderen Wert auf schön schlichte und elegante Gehäuse lege, habe ich mir mein eigendes mit Paint erstellt. (nicht zu genau nehmen der Maßstab und die maße sind nicht ganz korrekt und  das war die erste vernüpftige Zeichung mit Paint)


Folgende Dinge bietet mein Traumgehäuse:
Größe: Midi Tower
Baukosten: ca 120 €
Maße*W x H x D) *  210.5 X 532 X 520 mm
Gewicht: ca. 7kg
Design: Lancool  oder Lian Li mit Window-kit ( Keine sichtbare Halterung von außen)
Farbe: Komplett in schwarz auch von Innen
Material: Alu und von außen gebürstetes Edelstahl mit einer Strebe (rosa) verstärkt

                         Einbauschächte:
4x 5,25 Zoll, extern 
2x 3,5 Zoll, extern 
3x 3,5 Zoll, intern

                         Gehäuselüfter:
Front: 2x 120mm
Hinten:  2x 120mm

Festplattenkäfig: um 90 Grad gedreht (wie beim Thermaltake Shark) und entkoppelt

Vorderseite                                                                     
                    Power- und Reset Taster, 2 LEDs (Power, HDD), 2 x USB, 1 x FireWire, 2 x 3,5mm Klinkenbuchse
                                                   Rückseite: 7x Slotbleche
Mainboardschlitten (gelb):herrausnehmbar mit Löchern für die Kabelführung
Netzteil: oben zu installieren (rot makiert)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


copyright by Scansi

Kretik und Anregungen sind erwünscht!

Die Konstruktionszeichnung wird spätestens am Freitag angefangen!
Habe vor das Gehäuse zu realisieren, ob mit Gehäuse-Hersteller oder auch ohne.
Selbst ist der Mann 

mfg

Scansi


----------



## TH3.BUG (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

ein typischer Midi


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Bin im Moment leider etwas im Stress. Sobald das nächste Extreme-Heft fertig ist, werde ich mal versuchen die Ideen zusammenzutragen.


Wie schauts aus? 

However:

Bei mir ists unabdingbar, das man die Möglichkeit hat, Hotswap Rahmen montieren zu können, wie es z.B. bei meinem SR-107 der Fall ist.
Auch verschiedene, abgetrennte Bereiche sind nicht verkehrt.

Und 8 HDDs sind nun wirklich das Minimum, ein Gehäuse soll ja auch a bisserl was beherbergen...


----------



## Oliver (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Es wird eher schlimmer statt besser =/

Scansi hat aber schon einen netten Ansatz geliefert. Mit solchen Skizzen kann man sich schon eher was vorstellen, als mit einer wüsten Beschreibung


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Von meinem SR-103 kann ich gerad keine Fotos machen, not enough space  

hier schonmal ein Review davon und das SR-107 schaut so aus.

Und bei mir schauts SR-107 mit einem non Hotswap und einem Hotswap Rahmen so aus, ist allerdings auch a bisserl eng zwischen Lüfter und HDD Rahmen...


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Das doch mal ein geiles Gehäuse! 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Big Tower - Lian Li PC-P80


----------



## Oliver (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Die Idee war eigentlich, ein eigenes Design zu entwerfen und nicht bereits erhältliche Gehäuse zu nennen ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Jo, das kann man ja auch 

Das SR-107 ist z.B. ziemlich lang und auf E-ATX ausgelegt und der Platz bei den Rahmen ist auch etwas beengt, da könnt man durchaus noch  a bisserl machen.
Und die Front ist auch nicht so schön...
Und dann hats auch nur 3 5,25" Schächte...


Sollte nur ein Beispiel sein für einen modularen Aufbau, bei dem man vorn Hotswap Rahmen einsetzen kann...


----------



## Las_Bushus (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

also ich hab mir mein aktuelles traumgehäuse gebaut^^ grundlage ist die diskusion über einen neuen mainboard standard gewesen.

Grundprinzip war es das board so zu drehen das die i/o blende nach oben schaut, und somit die grafikkarten lüfter z.b. natürlich unterstützt werden. in der seitenwand sind 2 quadratiatoren v-förmig eingebaut die luft auf das mainboard, die gpu und alle anderen teile des pcs pusten, das netzteil liegt unterhalb des mainboards, und darüber ist noch ein dual radiator.... ich weiß das sind viele lüfter^^ aber dadurch brauch ich keine gehäuselüfter mehr^^

Fesplatten sind am oberen ende von mb hier wäre für ein "kleinseriengehäuse" ein einbaurahmen gut wo man nicht nach dem einbau noch schrauben muss, sondern die schrauben vorher an die platte macht und dann ist gut. (ich hab bei mir einfach die platten quasi direkt angeschraubt und dann dahinter ein loch gemacht wo die luft raus kann. durch die vorhandenen lüfter bleiben die festplatten sehr kühl.)
das dvd-laufwerk hab ich einfach unter den festplatten angebracht.
durch meinen Aufbau kommt man enorm leicht an alle teile ran (da man die Seitenwand meines, umgebauten gehäuses einfach nach oben abziehen kann um es daneben zu stellen und dann sehr leicht die kabel und steckplätze erreicht) bilder gibts wenn ich fertig bin, was noch ne ganze weile dauern kann...


----------



## Masterwana (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

@PCGH_Oliver Kannst du nicht ne Umfrage schalten, daß wir erstmal abstimmen welches Grunddesign wir nehmen?

1. Grunddesign Schlicht und Elegant oder nen Brutales UFO-Monster
2. Netzteil oben oder unten
3. mit oder ohne Fenster
4. ...
5. ...
...


Ich würde nen Elegantes Design bevorzugen.
Schön wär aus wenn man den kompletten (!) oberen Deckel in einer größeren Version nachkaufen könnte wo dann ein Radiator rein passt.
Der Ein/Aus-Schalter und ein paar Schnittstellen sollte oben an einer Schrägen angebracht sein.
Das Netzteil würde ich unten auf Gummifüßen einbauen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Man könnt sich ja auch was zusammenclicken, sprich ein modulares Gehäuse bauen 

Und ob Seitenfenster oder nicht, ist nicht soo eine große Frage, das kann man beides machen..


----------



## klefreak (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Man könnt sich ja auch was zusammenclicken, sprich ein modulares Gehäuse bauen
> 
> Und ob Seitenfenster oder nicht, ist nicht soo eine große Frage, das kann man beides machen..



so nach dem Baukasten Prinzip, so dass man sich zb oben einfach einen Aufsatz für nen tripple Radiator aufschrauben kann, anstelle des deckels, dadurch könnte das gehäuse ja auch höher werden

--> je nach Bedarf vom Midi zum Big Tower (das erinnert mich an ne Stereoanlage, wo man auch dann einfach CD, Radio,.. als passendes Deck dazukauft und dadurch der Turm höher wird 

lg Klemens


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Ja, das ist wirklich kein Problem, das Problem ist eher das du das ganze dann zuhause zusammenschrauben darfst 

Ikea beim Gehäuse...


----------



## Bigyeti (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

So ich hab auch mal rumgepaintet.
Vom Längststyl ähnelt es dem Silverstone TJ07.
Die Front Kanten sind edel abgerundet.
Vorne wirkt es jedoch "wuchtiger", die Lüfter sind mit Meshgitter und zusätzlichen Staubfiltern versehen.
Unten ist platz für ca.8 Festplatten in so ähnlichen Vorrichtungen wie der Ichbin Leise Box.
Man kann auch einen zusätzlichen Hotswap Rahmen für die Front anbieten für 2-3 Festplatten, aus Alu versteht sich 
Man kann jedoch Festplatten Halter ausbauen um Radiatoren unterzubringen für unsere lieben Taucher 
Das Gehäuse bietet reichlich Platz für lange Grakas und auch Große CPU Kühler kommen auch nicht zu kurz, da das Mobo zum Gehäusedekel ca 5-6 cm platz hat und das Gehäuse ist ca. 21-22 cm tief ist.

Das Gehäuse ist innen in 2 Bereiche getrennt: Motherboard Area und Festplatten Area
Das Netzteil saugt durch den Gehäuseboden kühle Luft durch einen Staubfilter an.
Alle Lüfter im Gehäuse sind mit einem Staubfilter versehen.
Damit am Gehäusedeckel keinen hässlichen Lüfter Schrauben zu sehen sind, werden die Lüfter per fertig im Gehäuse montierten Gummi Noppel montiert, die auch als Schaldämpfer wirken.
Das Gehäuse soll ein Window Kit haben, durch das man nur das Mobo mit Karten usw sieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der Front befindet sich eine eingebaute Lüftersteuerung für 5 Lüfter.
Das Gehäuse wird komplett aus gebürstetem Aluminium gefertung und ich komplett geschraubt.
Er gibt eine schwarze Version (inkl. schwarzem Innenraum) und einen silberne Version ( silberner Innenraum).


----------



## troppa (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

So noch ein paar Bildchen zum besseren Verständnis.
Hoffe man kanns erkennen.  

Grundlage war eine Mischung aus Lian Li PC-G70, PC-A77 und PC-P80. Meine anfängliche Idee mit dem entfernbaren Frontanschlüssen habe ich verworfen. Die Taster sind nach oben gerutscht, um den Stealth-Look zu wahren. Die Taster unter den Gehäuse zu positionieren fand ich aber unpraktisch.

Außen und Innen Schwarz...  Name: PC-S/R-71 -  also nur in schwarz erhältlich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... zusätzliche Löcher für Kabelmanagement müsst ihr euch in das Mainboard-Tray denken, die hab ich irgendwie vergessen. Der HDD-Cage ist entweder wie beim G70 oder P80. Er kann umgebaut werden um auch 5,25"-Laufwerke aufzunehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Front ist vom A77 inspiriert und hat 12 5,25" Bays (13 würden auch gehn, die Zahl gefällt aber nicht jedem und so hat man noch Platz für ein dezentes Logo unten). Die LEDs könnten auch weiter oben sitzen wie beim A77. Vom Aufbau her entspricht es dem A77 nur mit 10 Erweiterungs-Slots. Die Frontanschlüsse oben werden nicht von einer Klappe geschützt. Zusätzliche Lüftlöcher unten, helfen das NT (kA warum ich PSU geschrieben hab, wahrscheinlich zuviele Reviews von Rodney Renolds gekuckt) zu belüften. Ob die allerdings zwischen den Gummifüßen auch sein sollten, weiß ich net. Schließlich wiegt das Case aus Alu leer ca. 12-13 kg. Mit Füßen beträgt die Höhe gute 65cm, 60-63cm die Tiefe und 22-23cm die Breite.


----------



## Masterwana (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



troppa schrieb:


> Außen und Innen Schwarz...  Name: PC-S/R-71 -  also nur in schwarz erhältlich...



Sieht aber garnicht Stealthmäßig aus

Deine Zeichnung gefällt mir bis jetzt am besten.

Jetzt kommen meine verbesserung Vorschläge

1. Netzteil nur unten, dafür den Bereich übern Mainboard halbieren damit noch nen 360er Radiator rein passt.
2. Zwischen Netzteil und Mainboard sollte noch ein Trennblech (mit Lüftungsschlitzen) bis vorne hin. Im untern Bereich ist noch Platzt für zusätzliche Festplatten.
3. Die Front oben und unten abrunden oberer Raidus ca. 4cm (Dazu gleich mehr).
4. Das Mesh solte 3cm übern Boden anfangen und bis auf den Deckel gehen.
5. In der oberen Rundung sollte der Ein/Aus-Schalter im mesh intigriert sein. Die LEDs sind hinterm Mesh.
6. Die USB und E-SATA Anschlüsse sind hinter einer Klappe, in der Rundung versteck, die wie bei einer XBox 360 (für die Speicherkarten) nach innen klappt.


----------



## Scansi (1. August 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Hier mein Traumgehäuse 

METALBONED PC-K1 PRO

Lancool k1 pro sieht sehr gut aus folgende Änderungen:

-Vergrößern damit hinten 2x 120 mm Fans reipassen
und im Gehäuse mehr Platz ist!

mfg

Scansi


----------



## Black_Beetle (2. August 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Also ich würde mal die normale Lüftung von vorne nach hinten weglassen. Meiner Meinung nach wird es Zeit für etwas neues. Wärme steigt nach oben und um eine gute thermische Ableitung zu gewährleisten sollten die Lüfter von unten nach oben verbaut werden. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wären auch drehbare Lüfter um 90°C.

Entweder man tut die Lüfter direkt im Boden verbauen die dann die Luft senkrecht durch das Gehäuse blasen oder man montiert die Lüfter an der Seite und durch die 90° Umlenkung werden diese ebenfalls senkrecht nach oben geschickt. Oben am Kopf könnt man Optional einen weiteren Lüfter verbauen um die Warmluft schneller aus dem Gehäuse herraus zu saugen.

Am besten wäre ein Netzteil was die Warmluft von unten ansaugt und hinten am Netzteil wieder um 90° herrausschiebt oder einfach gerade durchbläßt111. 

Hier mal 2 Varianten wie ich mir das Netzteil vorstellen könnte.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=26033&stc=1&d=1217636865

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=26034&stc=1&d=1217636865

Sind nicht die schönsten Bilder ich hoffe jedoch das ihr euch etwas vorstellen könnt wie ich das ungefähr meine.

So dann habe ich hier die Vorderansicht.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=26046&stc=1&d=1217639507


kurze Erklärung dazu:

- links und rechts ein Lüfter 90° die die Luft in das Gehäuse blaßen
- durch thermischen Auftrieb werden durch die Lüftungschlitze, links und rechts grün makiert, frisch Luft mit reingezogen


Seitenansicht

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=26043&stc=1&d=1217638044

kurze Erklärung dazu:

- hier genau wusste ich noch nicht genau wie es am besten wäre.
- links oben seht ihr das Netzteil welches am Gehäuse verschraubt werden soll (lila Striche sollen die VErschraubungen darstellen
- am besten wäre es wenn der Lüfter an der Seite zu erst die Festplatten kühlt, der Luftstrom sollte dann weiter zur Grafikkarte gehen und von da aus weiter zum Prozessor.

- Im Bild nicht dargestellt der Lüfter in der Bodenplatte der von unten ansaugt und weitere Luft durch das Gehäuse schickt (Optional) 
... anstelle des Lüfters könnte man vielleicht auch wieder die Lüftungschlitze in der Bodenplatte verwenden

- Im Bild auch nicht dargestellt sind die seitlichen Lüftungschlitze die durch den thermischen Auftrieb weitere Luft ins Gehäuse einströmen sollen



Oben

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=26047&stc=1&d=1217639607


kurze Erklärung dazu:

- links seht ihr das Gehäuse von oben, im hinteren Bereich des Gehäuse (rot dargestellt) soll das Netzteil dann auf die Öffnung verschraubt (lila) werden. 
- die Verschraubung geht nur von innen... da wo die roten Markierungen sind soll später das Netzteil aufliegen/gesteckt werden.
- in der mitte des Gehäuse ist von mir aus ein Lüfter der die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse anbsaugt 

rechtes Bild:

"hinten schräg von Oben"

- hier wollte ich euch noch mal zeigen das das Netzteil vielleicht komplett vom Gehöuse abgeschirmt ist und es einfach nur oben auf dem Gehäuse verschraubt ist (lila striche)
- die Warme Luft wird vom Netzteil durch die Öffnung, von unten angesaugt und geht senkrecht durch das Netzteil nach draußen.

- unten der grüne Lüfter ist der optionale Lüfter der Luft von unten ansaugen soll
- rechts wieder die Lüftungsschlitze und darunten die seitlichen Lüfter


So ich hoffe das ich nun vielleicht ein paar Anregungen geben konnte trotzdessen das es noch vielleicht zu viele Lüfter sind deswegen habe ich ja auch das optinal verwendet. 

Würde mich freuen wenn man vielleicht darauf aufbauen könnte.

In diesem Sinne eine gute Nacht.


----------



## chosen (2. August 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Dann werf ich auch mal was in die Runde ;>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rot: NT (evtl. mit Trennwand)
hellblau: Lüfter
hellblau mit Strich: optionale Lüfter
dunkelblauer Kasten: sollte abnehmbar sein, damit man dort noch andere Sachen wie z.B. WaKü leicht unterbringen kann (ka, wie das platztechnisch hinkommen würde, da ich absolut nix mit WaKü's am Hut hab)
Unterm Dach ist auch noch etwas Platz und vielleicht könnte man das Gitter auch komplett oben rüberziehen und nicht nur für den Lüfter. Natürlich alles mit Staubfiltern. Optische Laufwerke hinter Blenden. Seitenteile mit großen Lüftungsschlitzen :>


----------



## Black_Beetle (2. August 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Wir sollten uns villeicht mal entscheiden welche Durchlüftung am besten wäre. Hierzu müsste man eine Umfrage starten. Was meint ihr?

Wieso kommt hier nichts mehr zusammen?


----------



## Fryman112 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

ich würde sagen das front anschlüsse und die power taste usw. oben sein sollten. zusätzlich denke ich das ein lüfter vorn und ein grosser ander seite sein sollten am besten wenn es irgent wie möglich mit veränderbarer farbe die man selbst einstellen wäre coll weis aber nicht ob sowas geht. zusätzlich sollte es so sein das man eine wakü ohne probleme nachrüsten kann. innen sollte ein halter für kabelmanage ment sein oder und viel platz wo mann über all gut ran kommt der rest is mir eigentlich egal....


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Im allgemeinen sollte das gehäuse komplett aus alu sein außenteile eloxiert eventell sogar mal blau eloxiert schaut auch geil aus

netzteil sollte unten sein

was mal geil ware wenn man das gehäuse umbauen könnte zu atx oder btx also das mainboard umdrehen 
denn für luftkühlung ist atx einfach besser für wasserkühlung btx wegen dem platz den man dann am boden hat für die pumpe wo normalerweiße dann die graka stört

die lüfter sollten so platziert sein das der lüftstrom von unten nach oben verläuft also man im deckel entweder 3 120mm lüfter einbauen kann oder auch ein trippelradi platz hat natürlich sollten unten dann auch genug öffnungen im gehäuse sein damit genus luft nachtströmen kann lüffterplatz zum reinblasen muss nicht sein da durch den unterdruck eh frische luft reinkommt

laufwerksschächte sollten grundsätzlich 5,25" haben und es sollten gleich entkoppler für 2 festplatten dabei sein wieviel laufwerksschächte mmh vielleicht 6-8 stück mehr wird ein gamer pc normalerweiße nicht brauchen

hier mal ein bsp.
normal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und mainboard umgedreht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im endeffekt wie mein umgebautes lianli pc05 gehäuse nur größer


----------



## Uziflator (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Mein Traumgehäuse Hmmmm...

Also so schlicht wie ein Lian li oder so

Viel Platz Powertaste oben, Vorne und Hinten jeweihls 2 120mm Lüfter
Wählbar ob das NT oben oder unten sitzt,
Es muss ein Trippelradiator einbaubar sein ohne Flexen oder so.Muss komplett aus Alu sein,Gutes KAbelmanagment,
HDDs sollten genügent Frischluft abbekommen
Wenn mit Tür sollte es dahinter auch gut aussehen.
Mainboard schlitten.


----------



## Oliver (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Ich würde sagen, jemand erstellt "einfach" mal ein Standard-Gehäuse mit Google Sketchup und wir basteln dann alle zusammen dran rum, bis es für die Mehrheit akzeptabel ist. 

Wenn wir dann fertig sind, mache ich Coolermaster auf den THread aufmerksam. Wenn das Case richtig gut wird, sollte sich das PCGH-Community-Gehäuse auch umsetzen lassen. Womöglich auch mit einer Namensliste aller Beteiligten.

Das perfekte Gehäuse für alle werden wir ohnehin nicht kreieren können, aber nach Möglichkeit würde das Gehäuse über viele Möglichkeiten verfügen, das GEhäuse den eigenen Wünschen anzupassen. Beispielsweise mit frei platzierbaren Festplattenkäfigen, etc pp.


----------



## Las_Bushus (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

also ich wäre für 2 modelle... einmal ein möglichst kompaktes und einmal eines wo richtig viel Platz drinn ist.

Wenn ich mal Zeit finde werd ich mal ein Kompaktes entwerfen (da liegt zurzeit eher mein Fokus drauf)


----------



## vull (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Also das Gehäuse sollte relativ klein sein, kein Bigtower.
Vorne 2 120er Lüfter . Dann keine "tür" zum aufklappen um an die laufwerke zukommen.
Nur so blenden die sich umklappen wenn das Laufwerk aufgeht.
NZXT TEMPEST Midi-Tower - black » Produktbild
so ähnlich könnte die Front sein.
was genial wäre wenn Das gehäuse nicht einfach viereckig wäre,sonder so:
[img=http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/7218/pcbh6.th.png]
Und auf der schrägen Seite soltle dann der powerknopf und der Resetknopf sein.
Innen sollte Das gehöuse schwarz sein.
Und hinten 1 bis 2 120er lüfter.
keine lüfter an der Seite.


----------



## NocternalPredator (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Schön wärs, wenn man z.b. unten an die Seite einen Radiator bauen könnte, ohne zu bohren oder dremeln, davor meshgitter oder ähnliches, wobei der radiator am boden und nicht am seitenteil fest gemacht werden würde.
Im wakü-bilder-thread hat das schon mal jemand gemoddet (s. 6)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dazu eben die räumliche trennung von netzteil/hdd's und mainboard, das netzteil evtl. seitlich, nicht liegend, für 2 nt's oder 1 nt + radi

vielleicht noch ein radi in den deckel (aussparung sind schon vorhanden), deckel abnehmbar

und zu guter letzt ein mainbordschlitten mit einer viereckigen aussparung hiter dem prozi, damit man das mainboard bei einbau eines kühlers mit backplatte nicht ausbauen muss.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

ich bin auch für viel Platz
versetzbarer HDD-Cage
NT oben oder unten freiwählbar
schlicht/schwarz
platz für Wakü
4 120er Lüfter 2vorne, 2hinten
2xUSB, Firewire, E-sata, Sound im Front-Hub mit einem Power-Schalter
und kleinigkeiten wie NocternalPredator geschrieben hat


----------



## johnnyGT (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

ich bin für 
2 schächte- in einem laufwerke, netzteil,festplatte/n 
und im anderen nur mb mit dem dazugehörigen


----------



## NocternalPredator (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Hehe, hab da mal ne Schnapsidee:

Man könnte das Gehäuse ja auch als Bastelkasten bereitstellen, soll heißen, dass man z.B. 3 Grundgerüste hat und dazu andere Teile bestellen kann, z.B. einen durchgängigen 5 1/4"-Schacht, großes Mainboard-Tray, kleines Mainboard-Tray, Platte zwischen Netzteil und Mainboard, Lüfterplatz-Platte 120 mm, usw.

Dann hätte man eben das Grundgerüst, das auf der einen Seite eine komplett abdeckende Platte mit Bohrungen hätte, auf denen man dann die Einzelkomponenten verschrauben könnte. Ob man dann das Mainboard-Tray nach oben/unten setzt und dementsprechend das Netzteil plaziert, bliebe dann jedem selbst überlassen. 
Wäre vor allem insofern spannend, weil man die Aufteilung des Gehäuses dann selbst immer wieder ändern könnte.

Dazu könnte man vielleicht noch ein paar Magneten liefern, damit man z.B. erstmal den HDD-Käfig an die Rückplatte anbappt und das Gesamtbild bewertet bevor man ihn verschraubt.

Und dazu eben den ganzen Schnickschnack, wie Mainboardschlitten, indem man sich einfach 2 Rolleisten mitbestellt und die zwischen Rückplatte und Mainboard-Tray schraubt.

So wie man bei einer Wasserkühlung (meistens) die Teile einzeln bestellt, könnte man sich das Gehäuse dann aus Einzelteilen selbst zusammenstellen.


Zumindest ich finde die Idee irgendwie toll


----------



## vull (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Ja die Idee ist gut...aber ich denke so ein Gehäuse wäre dann viel zu teuer... weil über 100 € geben nicht viele für ein Gehäuse aus


----------



## NocternalPredator (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Naja, ich meinte eher, dass man die Teile einzeln kauft, nicht alle in einem Paket, für die Verarbeitung wäre man dann selber zuständig, der Hersteller müsste nur quasi das Material stellen (natürlich gibts noch mehr Kostenfaktoren..). Vor allem wäre das Gehäuse dann aber auch erweiterbar, indem man neue Teile dafür rausbringt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

wäre ganz interessant aber das wär dann ein fass ohne boden 

du must ja bedenken die müssten alle gewinde und löcher für jede erdenkliche möglichkeit des zusammenbaus bohren

und vorallem der konstruktionsaufwand um all diese möglichkeiten zu verwirklichen ist auch imens

und vorallem es gibt sicher nur eine hand von leuten die sich dann das leisten denn billig wirds sicher nicht 

und vorallem schreckt dann sicher auch einige das selber zusammenbauen ab denn da kann man sich dann gleich das material selber kaufen und komplett selber bauen


----------



## Menthe (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Richtig genial Idee erstmal.
Also ich finde es sollte:
Viel Platz geben,
NT oben oder unten,
Seitenfenster,
Gute Durchlüftung also 2x 120mm Lüfter vorne und hinten,
Mainboardschlitten,
Schwarz innen und außen, 
und nicht zu teuer^^


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Gibt es bilder wie das Traum Ghäuse mti allen vorschlägen aussieht?


----------



## Akkuschrauber (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

also, was mir wichtig wäre:

-window, möglichst groß, jedoch nicht über die laufwerke

- quereingebaute 5,25" schächte für die hdds mit entkopplern

-innen schwarz lankiert

- eventuell um 90° gedrehtes board für besseren luftfluss

- netzteil unten, wie bei coolermaster mit lüfter nach unten

-seitlich einbaubarer dual oder triple radiator

- leicht zu öffnende seitentür, vielleicht mit griff (sollte aber dezent sein)

- vom design her edel und hochwertig, kaum plastik, oder so dass man es nicht sieht. keine beleuchtung mitliefern, sodass jeder sich selbst entscheiden kann. von außen sollte es matt lankiert sein, nicht glänzend, der lack sollte einigermaßen krazfest sein. 

- gute stabile füße, eventuell mit entkoppelnder wirkung

- zum design passende 5,25" auf 3,5" zoll adapter für laufwerke

-und zu guter letzt: oben eine vertiefung mit usb und e-sata anschluss, in die man seine externe festplatte legen kann.


----------



## roadgecko (1. November 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

- Gebürstetes Aluminium Macht noch eine gute Optik. 

- Dämmmatten im Gehäuse (was allerdings nicht so toll mit einem window Kit zusammen passt)

- Genug Platz, auch für lange GraKas.

- Genug kühlmöglichkeiten (zb. 120mm) am besten vor Festplatten und / oder Laufwerke montierbar.

- Schlichtes design mit ein par dezenten beleuchtungen


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (1. November 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

-Sehr breit wäre mir wichtig also so 250mm da wenn man im Seitenteil Lüfter hat
 keine großen Kühler mehr rein passen


----------



## FatalMistake (7. November 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

für wakü freaks wäre ein gehäuse vlt. intressant,das so lang ist, das im deckel ein 480er Radi reinpasst. dessen Bohrungen und Gitter sollten schon vorhanden sein.
auch sollte unterm mainboard, wo die cpu ist, ein 92 oder 120 mm lüfter sein, der das Mobo von unten kühlen könnte. diese lüfter müssten dann halt recht flach ausfallen, aber trotzdem ordentlich luft scheffeln und dabei keinen krawall machen.^^
- die HDDs natürlich entkoppelt, die bei Lian Li oÄ üblich mit so Gummi dingern dann reingehängt.
- ordentliche Kabelverlegung sollte möglich sein; also direkt neben dem Mobo die Öffnungen, wo die Kabel drin verschwinden und dann wieder bei dem Laufwerken bzw. Festplatten rauskommen^^

mfg
FatalMistake


----------



## TrippleA (14. November 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Das perfekte Gehäuse wurde schon gebaut: nämlich in Form des Apple Mac Pro.


----------



## Menthe (14. November 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Nur gibts das nicht einzeln zu kaufen .


----------



## Black Lion (14. November 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

weiß nich obs schon zur Sprache kam, aber ein Detail eines für mich "perfekten" Gehäuses wäre eine effektive HDD-Entkopplung. Und damit meine ich keine harten Gummischrauben o.ä., sondern eine richtige Entkopplung.

Idealerweise wäre das ein HDD-Käfig für sagen wir mal 5 Platten, der z.B. über eine raffinierte Gummiaufhängung (ähnlich nem Vibe-Fixer) ins Gehäuse eingebaut wird. Sicher nicht ohne weiteres zu realisieren, aber es böte einen echten Mehrwert zu allen sonstigen Cases auf dem Markt, gerade wenn man sich für Alu als Material entscheiden sollte.


----------



## TrippleA (14. November 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



Equitas schrieb:


> Nur gibts das nicht einzeln zu kaufen .


Das stimmt natürlich. ^^


----------



## NocternalPredator (14. November 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

noch ein punkt, eine eingebaute lüftersteuerung wär toll, soll heißen, dass zb. hinter dem mobo-tray oder sonst wo ca. 3 3-pin anschlüsse sind, die man über einen regler außen am gehäuse steuern kann.
die lüstersteuerung könnte natürlich am netzteil oder einfach nur als y-kabel mit 1->3 anschlüssen ans mobo angeschlossen werden.


----------



## camo1260 (19. November 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

guten abend zusammen

hab mir eben mal nen paar gedanken gemacht, vor allem über die hdd-entkoppelung und die kühlung , welche ja recht oft angesprochen wurden...

grundsätzlich denke ich, ist ein luftstrom von unten nach oben das sinnvollste, warme luft steigt schließlich nach oben und nicht zur seite (nach hinten aus dem case)...
also wird vom gehäuseboden her luft angesaugt, streicht über die festplatten, wird bei einer luftkühlung zum teil auch direkt wieder von der graka nach draußen befördert, bewegt sich weiter über das mobo und wird letztlich wieder durch im deckel sitzende lüfter nach außen befördert (evtl noch durch einen radi, welcher natürlich verbaut werden können muss, ohne das komplette case zu zersägen)

soviel dazu....weiter mit der hhd-entkoppelung....hier hab ich mir etwas einfaches, günstiges und vor allem (hoffe ich mal) auch effektives einfallen lassen:
wir nehmen einen stabil gebauten käfig, vergrößern den abstand zwischen den einzelnen hdd´s zur besseren luftströmung, schneiden die zwischenstücke aus, verstärken das ganze mit streben (eig benötigen wir nur streben, auf den üblichen blechkäfig verzichten wir) und schon haben wir ein schönes und stabiles gerüst für die hdd´s
damit das ganze keine vibrationen überträgt, nehmen wir einfach ein shoggi-sandwhich (billig, einfach, gut = perfekt)

damit das ganze aber nicht zu warm wird, und überhaupt luft abbekommt, bauen wir in den gehäuseboden ein meshgitter ein (durchgehend), darauf einen staubfilter (nicht zu dick, damit das ganze leise bleibt, wer mehr will, kann ja nachbessern ) , und um das gitter herum ein shoggi-sandwhich, und auf dem sandwhich befestigen wir unser hdd-gitter, ebenso wie weitere lüfter und das nt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe ma mit der zeichnung wirds was verständlicher^^

würde mich über kritik freuen

hab auch schon nen paar gedanken zum äußeren design, die würd ich dann mal posten sobald man sich auf das innere geeinigt hat

edt: auf das hdd-gitter kommt natürlich auhc noch ein lüfter, welcher dann ja auch direkt entkoppelt ist


----------



## violinista7000 (20. November 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, jemand erstellt "einfach" mal ein Standard-Gehäuse mit Google Sketchup und wir basteln dann alle zusammen dran rum, bis es für die Mehrheit akzeptabel ist.
> 
> Wenn wir dann fertig sind, mache ich Coolermaster auf den THread aufmerksam. Wenn das Case richtig gut wird, sollte sich das PCGH-Community-Gehäuse auch umsetzen lassen. Womöglich auch mit einer Namensliste aller Beteiligten.
> 
> Das perfekte Gehäuse für alle werden wir ohnehin nicht kreieren können, aber nach Möglichkeit würde das Gehäuse über viele Möglichkeiten verfügen, das GEhäuse den eigenen Wünschen anzupassen. Beispielsweise mit frei platzierbaren Festplattenkäfigen, etc pp.



Und? Hast du schon viele Ideen angesammelt?

Ich habe schon viele gesehen die reichen sogar für zwei oder drei traum Gehäusen.

Auf jeden fall würde ich nehmen:



Integrierte Radiator+AGB auf einer der seiten so etwas a la Zalman LQ1000 Z
Umgedrehtes MoBo damit die Luter der Grakas nach oben zeigen damit keine Stau stattfindet  (ich weiss, das psst nicht mit eine WaKü, das ist aber für die LuKü)
Innen und Außen Schwarz eloxiertes Alu. 
Vorbereitung für eine Dezente LED Beleuchtung
Integrierte Luftersteuerung
Von Design her etwas interesanter als das einheistbrei von Silverstone, Lian Li und Co... die bieten alle das gleiche... etas in der Richtung von Cooler Master Cosmos oder HAF
Mit guten Dämmeigenschaften 
Grüße!


----------



## Klausr (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Also mir wäre das wichtigste einen Ausziehbaren MB-Schlitten mit einer schön großen öffnung hinter der CPU damit man leicht jederzeit an die Backplates kommt und nicht immer das MB losmachen muß.

Ansonsten hätte ich gerne ein gutes Km damit die kabel dann auch schön da rauskommen wo man sie braucht.

Eventuel im inneren noch 1-2 Lüfter die man so ausrichten kann wie mans für Mb oder Speicher brauchen könnte-also in der Höhe und Neigung einstellbar.

NT und Platten am Besten in einem abgetrennten bereich unten oder oben wie auch immer


----------



## Dukex2 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Das absolute Traumgehäuse, ich habe es gefunden,

klar es ist Geschmackssache doch es hat alles was viele hier als wichtig erachten. 

Lian Li Industrial Co., Ltd.


----------



## ElMarinero (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Seit vorgestern habe ich mein Traumgehäuse gefunden:
Cooler Master ATCS840 

Es ist solide gearbeitet, bietet Platz ohne Ende. Lange Grafikkarten sind nun kein Thema mehr.

Und ich habe die Option, später eine leistungsstarke Wasserkühlung einzubauen.

Die Suche hat nun ein Ende! 

Ciao ElM


----------



## Klutten (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

@ Dukex2 und ElMarinero

Vielleicht solltet ihr euch wenigstens die Mühe machen und den Startpost zu lesen. Hier geht es nicht darum ein bereits existierendes Gehäuse zu küren, sondern vielmehr um Wünsche und Vorstellungen für eine PCGHX-Kreation, die dann vielleicht Serienreife erlangen könnte.


----------



## Fabian (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Also ich baue in den Ferien mein Traumgehäuse aus MDF
Zumindest probiere ich alle meine Wünsche und Ideen darin zu verwirklichen


----------



## Shibi (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Also wenn ich so an mein Traumgehäuse denke...
Ein gutes Kabelmanagement ist ein Muss, das stört mich an meinem Coolermster Cosmos gewaltig. 
Auf eine gute Belüftung lege ich auch einen großen Wert, mindestens 3 120mm Lüfter sollten verbaut werden können. 
Für mich zwar nicht so wichtig, aber für viele andere: Interne Unterbringung eines Dual oder noch besser Tripple Radiators.

Sonst noch praktisch:

- Statt 3,5" Schächte nur 5,25" und Adapter um Festplatten in einem 5,25" Schacht zu verbauen.
- Ausreichend Platz.
- Netzteil würde ich unten anbringen.
- Staubfilter an allen Lufteinlässen.
- Alu, damit es nicht zu schwer wird.
- Sollte trotzdem stabil sein.
- Gute Verarbeitung (aber das versteht sich ja von selbst.  )
- Seitenteile sollten leicht zu entfernen/montieren sein. (Wie z.B. beim Coolermaster Cosmos  )
- Es sollte 2 Versionen geben, eine mit Window und eine ohne, dafür mit Dämmung.

Eine Fronttüre wäre auchnoch eine Idee, aber das ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Sieht zwar besser aus aber sie verhindert den Einbau von Lüftersteuerungen mit Drehknöpfen. Deshalb würde ich vorschlagen die Gehäusetüre so zu designen, dass man sie auch abhnehmen kann und das Gehäuse trotzdem "komplett" aussieht. Auch wäre es praktisch wenn man die Richtung in der sich die Türe öffnet ändern kann. Sprich, dass man selber entscheiden kann ob sie links oder rechts angeschlagen ist.

Das ist erstmal alles was mir auf die Schnelle einfällt. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Alex89 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Hab mich heut mal in Google SketchUp versucht, im Anhang findet ihr es als Zip-Format!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurze Beschreibung:
-Maße: BxHxT 220x600x540mm
-Lüfter: 3x120er Front, 3x120er Top, 1x120er Back, unter Netzteil Lüftungsloch
-Netzteil hinten unten, Löcher für Kabelmanagement vorhanden
-Laufwerksschächte: 13x5,25" Oben bis unten, Befestigung nicht eingezeichet, 3 Einschübe angezeichnet
-Festplatten entkoppelt in 5,25"
-WaKü: 360er Radi front +Top (1x5,25" fällt dann weg) oder 240er Top (3x5,25" benutzbar)
-Hinten oben luftdurchlässig damit lüfter für Radi genug luft bekommen
-Material: mir egal, bevorzugt Alu schwarz eloxiert

Hab alle Löcher in Sketchup als Mesh ausgefüht 

Würde mich über Kommentare jeglicher Art freuen 

MfG Alex

(Traumgehäuse: Sketchup-Modell
Traumgehäuse1: Sketchup-Modell+SKB-Datei)


----------



## NocternalPredator (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Man könnte bei dem 120er-Rear-Fan auch noch Bohrungen für einen 140er-Fan bohren, evtl demnach auch das Loch etwas vergrößern. Außerdem könnte man an der Front noch einen 200er-Fan (evtl beleuchtet) "von Werk aus" einbauen, mit Option auf 120er (Beispiel Cooler Master HAF Top und Seite.).
Ansonsten toll, dass es jetzt mal einen ersten Vorschlag mit Google SketchUp gibt, an dem man basteln kann


----------



## Alex89 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

hab mir halt mal gedacht, versuchstes einfach mal und lädst es hoch, mehr wie schlecht kanns ja nich sein 
Gute Ideen  vorallem umsetzbar 

Wenn man das Gehäuse auf 600mm verlängert, hätten die Lauferke im ersten Schacht ~190mm platz bis zu den Lüftern, dann könnte auch gleichzeitig ein 360er Radi einsetzbar sein 

MfG Alex


----------



## Shibi (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Ich würde allerdings noch mehr 5,25" Einschübe machen. 3 Stück ist ein bisschen knapp bemessen, wenn man bedenkt, dass es keine 3,5" Einschübe für Festplatten gibt.
Vielleicht einen der 120mm Lüfter rausnehmen und stattdessen nochmal 3 oder 4 5,25" Laufwerke einfügen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Alex89 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



Shibi schrieb:


> Ich würde allerdings noch mehr 5,25" Einschübe machen. 3 Stück ist ein bisschen knapp bemessen, wenn man bedenkt, dass es keine 3,5" Einschübe für Festplatten gibt.
> Vielleicht einen der 120mm Lüfter rausnehmen und stattdessen nochmal 3 oder 4 5,25" Laufwerke einfügen.
> 
> mfg, Shibi


Ich möchte ja nicht frech sein aber: Hast du dir die Beschreibung durchgelesen? Da steht dass es von oben bis unten 12 oder 13 5,25" Laufwerksschächte gibt, die ich nicht eingezeichnet hab, weil ich nicht weiss wie  es sind deshalb nur 3 eingezeichnet, damit man sieht dass drunter 3 120er Lüfter Platz haben bzw 1 360er Radi 

MfG Alex


----------



## Oliver (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



Alex89 schrieb:


> Hab mich heut mal in Google SketchUp versucht, im Anhang findet ihr es als Zip-Format!
> 
> [BILD]
> 
> ...



Das kommt dem ziemlich nahe, was ich gerade am Sketchupen bin. In die obere Netzteilabdeckung könnte zusätzlich eine zweite 120er-Bohrung angebracht sein, sodass ein Dual-Radi hinten Platz finden könnte. Deckel oder Front schreien gerade dazu, ebenfalls einen weiteren 120er-Lüfter aufzunehmen, damit auch ein Quad-Radiator im Gehäuse untergebracht werden kann. Neben den äußeren Lüfterbohrungen muss allerdings noch etwas mehr Luft sein, damit der Radiator samt Vorkammern auch dahin passt.


----------



## Alex89 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Das kommt dem ziemlich nahe, was ich gerade am Sketchupen bin. In die obere Netzteilabdeckung könnte zusätzlich eine zweite 120er-Bohrung angebracht sein, sodass ein Dual-Radi hinten Platz finden könnte. Deckel oder Front schreien gerade dazu, ebenfalls einen weiteren 120er-Lüfter aufzunehmen, damit auch ein Quad-Radiator im Gehäuse untergebracht werden kann. Neben den äußeren Lüfterbohrungen muss allerdings noch etwas mehr Luft sein, damit der Radiator samt Vorkammern auch dahin passt.


Dann würde sich ja jeder WaKüler freuen, 480er Radi in der Front und oben und zusätzlich noch ein 240er Radi am Heck 
Meiner Meinung nach sollte doch ein Tripple in der Front UND oben reichen, um ein High-End-System zu kühlen.

MfG Alex


----------



## Alex89 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Habs grad nochmal bisschen überarbeitet!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Änderungen:
- Länge/Tiefe auf 600mm erweiter
- 2. 120er Lüfter hat jetz für 240er Radi am heck Platz genommen
- Netzteil beschriftet
- Rest gleich

Die Lüfterbohrungen mit Mesh in der Zeichnung haben bereits 120er Durchmesser und zueinander rund 20mm Abstand, sodass es sogar 140er Lüfter sind, Also sollte auch ein 420er Radi in der Front und oben platz haben und demnach hinten ein 280er 
Das sollte für eine starke WaKü eigentlich reichen und für eine gute LuKü erst recht 

MfG Alex


----------



## Alex89 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Was haltet ihr von meinem Vorschlag? Eigene Wünsche, die einfließen sollen?
Würd mich darüber freuen, damit ich dran rumbasteln kann 

MfG Alex


----------



## NocternalPredator (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Wie wär's, wenn man ungefähr in der Mitte des Gehäuses noch Halterungen für optionale Lüfter einbaut, die dann in Richtung Mainboard pusten?
(Jetzt wird's wieder kompliziert..)
Man könnte oben und unten jeweils in der Mitte Klipphalterungen einbauen, in die man 2 Schienen einklicken kann. In diese Schienen kann man dann einzelne Lüfterhalterungen einschieben, 120er; 140er; 134,56er, was auch immer^^

Kann sich jemand vorstellen, was ich meine?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Jup - aber den Sinn nicht.
Lüfter in der Front, Lüfter in der Rückseite und dazwischen nochmal Lüfter?


----------



## JOJO (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Bin ja selber gerade in der Planung ein eigenes Gehäuse zu entwerfen, hätte mal hier ein paar Vorschläge:

- Material VA, dies hat den Vorteil gegenüber des Baustahls aus China, das es resistenter gegen Schwingungen ist. D.h. Körperschall anderer Komponenten werden elemeniert!

- 3 Kammer Gehäuse mit jeweils eigenen Lüftersteuerungen. D.h. Laufwerke absolut getrennt von Boardbereich, Netzteil dito. Kabelmanagement mit Industriekabeldurchführungen!

- 4 Kammern für WAKÜ, auch hier mit Industriebajonettanschlüssen, und vor allem, edelstahlummantelte Schläuche mit eloxierten Anschlüssen!

- Das Gehäuse selbst, wird in den Grundzügen WIG geschweißt. Bessere Haltbarkeit, keine Verwindungen, keine Verspannungen wie bei den billigen Punktschweißungen!

- Lateralschlitten für die Boardaufname mit Industriekugelauszügen! Halten, klappen nicht! Abschließbar!

- Schwingungsentkopplung mit Industrieschwingungsentkopplern, Shorehärte wählbar!

- Gewindeeinzüge aus Industriematerial, lassen sich bei Bedarf austauschen, keine Blechpressgewinde mehr.

- Alle Schrauben VA

- Verkleidungen können je nach Gusto gelasert werden. Fenster, Bilder, Muster, alles ist möglich.

- Front: GFK Ausführung, modellierbar wie kein anderes Material, billiger als eine Spritzgussform.

Für mich kommt für die Außenverkleidung Funier in Nussbaum in Frage, Seitenteile sind geteilt und klappen belastet durch eine Gasfeder auf.

Das war es eigendlich schon...


----------



## Uziflator (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



JOJO schrieb:


> Bin ja selber gerade in der Planung ein eigenes Gehäuse zu entwerfen, hätte mal hier ein paar Vorschläge:
> 
> - Material VA, dies hat den Vorteil gegenüber des Baustahls aus China, das es resistenter gegen Schwingungen ist. D.h. Körperschall anderer Komponenten werden elemeniert!
> 
> ...


Wie viel soll das teil den dann Kosten,500Euro?

Ähm willst du das dann noch tragen,inklusive HW? Mit dem VA und HW kommst du bestimmt min.30KG.

Und wer würde so viel für VA und NB Furmier bezahlen?!
 NB is ja schon teuer aber VA.

Und für die HDDs wäre das Shoggy Sandwitch besser.(kosten und so)


----------



## Gamiac (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Mir ist schon lange der gedanke über ein gehäuse im kopf welches von allen seiten relativ luftdicht ist und nur unten und oben luftein bzw luftausgänge besitzt um die luft wie in einem kamin über die gesammte länge unter ausnutzung des warme luft strömt nach oben prinzips voll durchrauschen zu lassen . Das würde bei ensprechender ausrichtung von tower und graka lüftern noch verstärkt werden , Viele von uns Gamern und auch die silent freaks haben ihre tower schon in diese richtung modifiziert aber meines wissens hat es bis jetzt noch kein hersteller kompromisslos umgesetzt . So in der art wie das armorsuit von li halt von unten nach oben und net von vorne nach hinten oben .


----------



## Alex89 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> 
> Wenn das mit unseren Ideen klappt, besteht die Möglichkeit, dass das Gehäuse in Serie gebaut wird. Aber davon sind wir noch weit entfernt
> 
> Steffi: Die Idee klingt zwar gut, aber ich hatte eigentlich vor ein Gaming-Gehäuse zu bauen, das ausreichend groß, aber immer noch kompakt ist. Zum Benchen ist ein Benchtable besser geeignet, der sich außerdem besser individuell belüften lässt.


 


Ace schrieb:


> Ich brauche Wasserkühlung.  Es muß platz sein,Big Tower ,leicht (Alu) Übersicht!ich muß sofort eine Vorstellung davon haben wie ich alles einbauen kann ohne große Überlegung und Rätzel!Mehr Abstand zwischen Mainbordschlitten und Gehäuserückwand für Kabelführung!.Keine Streben oder Übergroße Lüfter im Deckel,eventuell austauschbare Sachen wie z.b Deckel für Radiauschnitt einfach austauschen ohne Bohren oder so (für WaKü einsteiger mit 2 linken Händen  ).Am besten nichts genietet sonder schön Verschraubt  Dazu ein Weißbier fertig


 
Wenn ich das so lese, denk ich, dass es eher um ein Gehäuse geht, dass für maximale Kühlleistung ausgelegt und dabei leise ist, was eigentlich nur durch eine Wasserkühlung zu realisieren ist.

Bei deinem Vorschlag müsste ja das Mainboard so eingebaut sein, dass die Steckkarten senkrecht im Gehäuse sind, also z.B. eine HD4870 mit Referenzkühler die warme Luft nach oben rausbläst, damit die nat. Konvektion voll unterstützt wird!

MfG Alex


----------



## Amlug_celebren (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Also,
ich weiß nicht, ich finde das ein bisschen lustig,
der Entwurf, hat abgesehen von den Lüftern im Deckel, und den 140mm Maßen, ziemliche ähnlichkeiten mit einem Antec Twelve Hundred, natürlich gehört einiges besser und anders gelöst, aber dennoch besteht eine relative Ähnlichkeit...

So, mir ist gerae speziell in Richtung Wasserkühlung etwas eingefallen, was haltet ihr von der Möglichkeit, einen Radiator à la (EVO 1080/ Mora), hinter den Mainboard schlitten zu setzen mit Lüftern beträgt die tiefe in etwa 7 cm,
3cm für Luftansaugen ist nicht viel, aber wenn man den Mainboardschlitten so "löcherreich" wie möglich aufbaut, dann könnte das doch hinhauen oder,
mit etwas Platzsparen auf der anderen Seite wäre das wirklich dann nicht einmal all zu dick.

Aber trotzdem, wahrscheinlich ist das zu kompliziert und zu aufwendig...
Ich frage mich trotzdem eines, wenn jeder sagt ein Triple Radiator reicht locker, und sich eigentlich nur sehr wenige mehrere kaufen, warum dann nicht auf soetwas wie den Evo bzw. Mora ausrichten, mit Lüftern ist das doch eigentlich mehr Kühlleistung, oder?

Ach ja, es gibt von Antec doch einen 200x200mm Radiator für den Lüfter des Antec Twelve/Nine Hundred, welcher diese Maße hat, meinetwegen mag das keine norm sein, aber so schlecht kann das Ding fast garnicht sein, und wenn man davon 2/3 im Deckel und 1/2 im Boden reinbaut, hat man in etwa die Leistung on 3-4 Triple Radiatoren, wenn diese Radiatoren gut sind, zudem ließe sich alles auch noch relativ gut nur mit Lüftern kühlen (3 - 5 200mm Lüfter), man könnte ja auch einen solchen in die Front noch bauen, damit hätte man wenn alles groß aufgebaut ist etwa die Leistung von 4-6 Triple Radiatoren, und selbst für Luftkühler wäre das doch ein Traum, dazu noch die simple Regelung von Antec, 3 Stufen, reicht doch oder?

Wobei sich mir eine Frage stellt??? Wer braucht denn verflucht nochmal soooo viel Leistung? Ich meine, aus meine Sicht wäre dabei Lan-Party-Tauglichkeit doch auch nicht schlecht, und oben 2x200mm unten 1 und Front 1, dabei hätte man immernoh Maße die sich "klein" verwirklichen ließen,
ohne in den Seiten/Rückwand Lüfter zu haben? das wäre ein guter Luftstrom, nunja, wäre schon nicht schlecht. Ich denke in etwa an das Design des Antec Nine Hundred kombiniert mit dem HAF... 
Was haltet ihr so allgemein davon?

Habe gerade selbst mal rumgesucht, und gleich einen Dämpfer bekommen,
das scheiß Radiator Teil von Antec ist echt strange, und vorallem das Drecksding ist aus ALU?!?!?!?!
Zudem check ich die Maße nicht so ganz...
Schaut mal selbst:
http://www.antec.com/Detail.bok?no=643
ARRRGGGHHH!
Und ich dachte schon Antec produziert da was gutes...
P.S: Soll das Gehäuse nun mehr auf Wakü oder Lukü ausgelegt sein,
beides ist aus meiner Sicht natürlich auch immer möglich, aber warum würdet ihr euch mal dieses Gehäuse kaufen wollen?

Ach ja, Designtechnisch,
ich würde es extrem schlicht halten Schwarz, am besten, ein optionales Window-Kit wäre gut,
und es sollte nicht zu aggressiv aussehen, und dennoch ein wenig herausfordern,
am besten Lüfterfarben und Window-Kit wählbar...
Das wäre schon mal etwas...
Ach ja 140mm Lüfter sollten es dann schon minimum sein!
Der Unterschied zu 120mm ist zu gering, als das man hier sparen sollte


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Wie ist eigentlich der aktuelle Status?
Was wirds geben und wie wirds ausschauen?

Wirds Hot Plug S-ATA Schächte geben?


----------



## dadstaxi (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Ich fände es besser, das jeder sein case innen so zusammenbauen könnte wie er will (ok nicht ganz aber dass es mehrere Möglichkeiten gibt)


----------



## Shibi (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



> Ich fände es besser, das jeder sein case innen so zusammenbauen könnte wie er will (ok nicht ganz aber dass es mehrere Möglichkeiten gibt)


Fände ich auch gut, zumindest der 3,5" Laufwerkskäfig sollte entfernbar sein. Nicht jeder verbaut seine Platten im Laufwerkskäfig, meine sitzen z.B. in Quiet Drives und im 5,25" Schacht.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Oorim (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

- Doppelter Boden für zusatzelektronik oder ggf. eine Pumpe
- Durchführungen nach außen für WaKü
- Alu
- Erschwinglicher Preis >150€
- Optik: Einfach Alu oder Uni-Schwarz, nix krass Blinkendes
- Kein Schraubenloses System sondern eines mit Daumenschrauben und Co
- Kabelschächte und die möglichkeit die Netzteil Kabel die im weg rum hängen zu befestigen
- Rausziehbares Mobo, einfach herrlich ^^
- Etwas mehr Tiefe für Platz zwischen Mobo und Festplatten
- Keine Scharfen Kanten!


----------



## ahe1977 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Hi

inetwa mein Traumgehäuse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-keine Lüfter vorn und hinten
 (Konvektion nutzen)

-aus Aluminium (scharz oder silber)

-klare Trennung der Hardwarebereiche

-vollständig zerlegbar

-vollständig entgratet und gebördelt

-sinnvolle Kabeldurchführungen

-Haltesystem für Erweiterungskarten

   
mfg Ahe1977


----------



## FlavourFlo (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Es sollte besser aussehen als das hier: Murderbox.   
Ich würde als Material gebürstetes Aluminium in schwarz lackiert bevorzugen. Am besten nicht ganz so groß, dass es schön kompakt und leicht ist, guter Luftzug (2-3 Lüfter vorne/unten; hinten/oben) und nen bissel Geräuschedämmend (Festplatten-/NT-Entkopplung, Dämmmatten).


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



FlavourFlo schrieb:


> Es sollte besser aussehen als das hier: Murderbox.
> Ich würde als Material gebürstetes Aluminium in schwarz lackiert bevorzugen. Am besten nicht ganz so groß, dass es schön kompakt und leicht ist, guter Luftzug (2-3 Lüfter vorne/unten; hinten/oben) und nen bissel Geräuschedämmend (Festplatten-/NT-Entkopplung, Dämmmatten).



gebürstet alu in schwarz lackiert  da kannst das bürsten auch weglassen ich glaub du meinst schwarz eloxiert


----------



## Apollum (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Ui,ui,ui sind ja wahnsinns Vorschläge!Das Gehäuse müßte multikonstruktuell schon sein.Klingt zwar verrückt, aber gibt es wohl schon im Baukasten für Stecksysteme.Im allgemeinen auch unter "Lego" bekannt.Für Leute mit Fantasie ist das wohl kein Problem.Vergebet mir!Ist nur ein Vorschlag von mir!


----------



## Alex89 (23. März 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

@ PCGH_Oliver

Von dir hört man hier auch nichts mehr 

Was hälst denn von all unseren Vorschlägen? 

MfG Alex


----------



## fpsJunkie (23. März 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Ich würde ja eher auf schlicht und nicht zu abgedreht gehen, vielleicht sowas wie das Antec treehundred nur mit Seitenfenster und 4x 3,5" Einschübe, dann noch alles mit roten oder blauen Lüftern (leise) bestücken und Lüftersteuerung gleich mit einbauen. Natürlich muss es auch die Möglichkeit für Wasserkühlung geben. Das Gehäuse wäre dann in schwarz oder dunkelblau aus Aluminium zu haben. Überall Staubfilter und alles mit Schrauben befestigen, keine billigen Plastikhalter. Ach noch was, auf jeden Fall groß genug für überlange Grafikkarten und Halter für Kabel.


----------



## NocternalPredator (23. März 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Apropos Lüfter, vielleicht sollte man sich da auch mal Gedanken drüber machen, 1. welche Art/Größe und 2. welche Marke verbaut wird^^
Wie wärs mit Noiseblockern XL1?


----------



## fpsJunkie (23. März 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

vorne 2x 120mm oben 1x 200mm an der Seite 1x 120mm und hinten auch einen 120mm Fan. Natürlich alle von einer leisen Marke, kein billigkram.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. März 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Ich habe mal was entworfen, was ich sehr praktisch finde, auch wenn es noch keine Entwürfe sein sollen.
Die proportioenen passen nicht ganz, was allerdings nicht stört.
Die blauen Pfeile zeigen die Richtung an, in die die Ventilatoren die Luft "Blasen".

Was das Case haben sollte, habe ich hier schonmal gepostet

EDIT: Ich entschuldige mich. Ich muss nochmal das Format der Bilder ändern
EDITHE2: Ich habe die Bilder jetzt angehängt und eingefügt
tut mit leid, dass pic 1 25 pixel zu breit ist, ich hoffe, man verzeiht mir das



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uziflator (27. März 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Kein schlechter Entwurf nur die KM Löcher oben und unten finde ich zu klein.


mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

also bis auf die Löcher...
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A77A - silver


----------



## rabensang (27. März 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

.... es erinnert auch ein bischen ans HAF.


----------



## Phil_5 (28. März 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



rabensang schrieb:


> .... es erinnert auch ein bischen ans HAF.



mich auch.

Der Entwurf ist auch ganz gut was ganz praktisch wäre: Das Top vorbereiten für einen 360er Radi und eventuell wenns der Platz zulässt im Boden eine Möglichkeit für einen 240er Radi. 

Der Befüllstutzen muss nicht unbedingt sein. 

Achja und ganz wichtig: Staubfilter *g* und was dan schon ganz supi wäre: Staubfilter auch bei den 5,25" Blenden (wegen Mesh).

Und bitte bitte bitte einen Reset Schalter am gehäuse *g* leider gibts noch immer welche ohne Reset Taster.

[EDIT]
Uuund bitte verzichtet auf diese ultrahellen LED's - das is einfach nur Netzhautvergewaltigung wenn man da mal rein schaut oder in den näheren umkreis.
[/EDIT]

Zum Stil:
Naja das Silverstone TemJin07 find ich eig. ganz gut von der Optik her - da könnte man sich mal orientieren aba bitte mit dem Preis nicht ganz so dolle nach oben gehen


----------



## Ratty0815 (28. März 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Ich habe da noch ein älteres Gehäuse was mich damals alleine wegen der außergewöhnlichen Form interessiert hat.
Ich hoffe nur ich bin nun auch fähig genug das Bild hier im Forum zu Posten!
- Also bitte nicht böse sein ist mein erstes mal!!! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Doch so wie es aussieht ist das nicht unbedingt ein Gehäuse das auf Wasserkühlung ausgerichtet ist.


----------



## Uziflator (28. März 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> also bis auf die Löcher...
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A77A - silver



Naja gefällt mir überhaupt nich,bin eher der Silverstone Typ die haben mehr Style (meistens) als die Lian Li Cases.,




Ratty0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch ein älteres Gehäuse was mich damals alleine wegen der außergewöhnlichen Form interessiert hat.
> Ich hoffe nur ich bin nun auch fähig genug das Bild hier im Forum zu Posten!
> - Also bitte nicht böse sein ist mein erstes mal!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## fpsJunkie (29. März 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

nicht zu viele Lüfter, 5 genügen vollkommen, mein Entwurf kommt auch.


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. März 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Kein schlechter Entwurf nur die KM Löcher oben und unten finde ich zu klein.
> 
> 
> mfg


danke
ja, ist ja aber, wie ich geschrieben habe nicht ganz richtig von den verhältnissen her.



rabensang schrieb:


> .... es erinnert auch ein bischen ans HAF.


kann sein, ich bin auch ein HAF-Fan



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> also bis auf die Löcher...
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A77A - silver


naja, diese Strebe, der Zusätzliche HDD-Käfig usw. sind anders



Phil_5 schrieb:


> [...]
> Der Entwurf ist auch ganz gut was ganz praktisch wäre: Das Top vorbereiten für einen 360er Radi und eventuell wenns der Platz zulässt im Boden eine Möglichkeit für einen 240er Radi.
> Der Befüllstutzen muss nicht unbedingt sein.


Das Case soll multifunktional sein, nicht nur für WaKü 


Phil_5 schrieb:


> Achja und ganz wichtig: Staubfilter *g* und was dan schon ganz supi wäre: Staubfilter auch bei den 5,25" Blenden (wegen Mesh).


 Kann man machen. Nur die schaffen kosten und in den Zeichn8ungen sind die mit beschriftung immer schwer unterzubringen


Phil_5 schrieb:


> Und bitte bitte bitte einen Reset Schalter am gehäuse *g* leider gibts noch immer welche ohne Reset Taster.


Ist vorhanden


Phil_5 schrieb:


> Uuund bitte verzichtet auf diese ultrahellen LED's - das is einfach nur Netzhautvergewaltigung wenn man da mal rein schaut oder in den näheren umkreis.
> [...]


naja, man kann das ja wie bei den OEM-PCs von FujitsuSiemens machen und die LEDs ziemlich weit nach hinten setze und dann über ein Stück Plaste das Lich nach vorne leiten 

EDIT: Ich mach glaub ich mal ein Albumauf, mit allen meinen Zeichnungen, ob alt oder neu, vielleicht


----------



## kalgani (31. März 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Maße ohne Frontblende/aufsatz: HxTxB

55cm x 53cm x 22cm

- NT unten
- Laufwerksschächte gehen bis max. 45 cm höhe, damit platz für einen radi (bis 480er) bleibt.
- MB tray hat 25mm platz bis zur Rückwand und eine Sockelaussparung (ähnlich dem coolermaster atcs 840)
- Deckel mit gitterlöchern, inkl entkoppelte Halterung für Lüfter (4*120 / 3*140 / 2*200)
- Boden mit 1*120/140/200mm entkoppelteLüfterhalterung
- Front mit 1*120/140/200mm entkoppelte Lüfterhalterung
- 2*Laufwerksblende dabei
- Zwischen NT und MB noch eine Kammertrennung mit sinnvollen Kabeldurchführungen.
- In der Frontblende sitzen dann nach oben gerichtet 3-4*USB, FireWire, Mikro- ,Kopfhörerklinke

Aussenfarbe: mattschwarz (kein klavierlack wg fettfinger!)
Innenfarbe: Ferrarirot/perlmuttweiss-perleffekt oder Klavierlack schwarz.


----------



## RomeoJ (1. April 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Hey,

mein absolutes Traumgehäuse ist gerade angekommen...

Brutale Grösse des Kartons...BILD ist im Anhang-->

grtz

RomeoJ


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. April 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



RomeoJ schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> mein absolutes Traumgehäuse ist gerade angekommen...
> 
> ...


das Silverstone Raven in komplett schwarz ohne Sichtfenster
Schön, wenn du dein abselutes Traumcase gefunden hast.


----------



## ~Soldier~Of~WastelanD~ (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

ui...mein traumgehäuse

hab da seit geraumer zeit ne vision

Ne plexiglaspyramide,von innen so ne durchsichtige spiegelfolie und led's von oben nach unten verlegt in den ecken.

das ganze so nen meter hoch

die pyramide auf spikes stellen

unten in den boden 4 180er lüfter mit staubfilter rein

die pyramide in 4 ebenen unterteilen

1 ebene von unten gesehen eine motorisierte mb plattform, welche auf druck auf den touchsensor herrausgefahren kommt während sich vorne halt zeitgleich ne klappe öffnet .

die kabel werden von einer rückholfeder geführt und beim reinfahren wieder zurück geholt

2. ebene is für die festplatten gedacht die entkoppelt in einer schale auf stelzen stehen. 

3. ebene sind halt die laufwerke wo auch von den seiten ne klappe vorgesehen ist um die schrauben zu lösen falls erforderlich.
die laufwerke würd ich nebeneinander setzen und insgesamt 4 plätze einrichten,also jeweils 2 übereinander

4. ebene fürs netzteil, also oben.

in allen ebenen um die geräte jeweils 4 lüfter die den luftstrom von den 180er im boden quasi weiterleiten

zum schluss ganz oben ein 120er lüfter der die luft rauszieht

in die hintere seitenwand wird ne riesen türe eingebaut für wartungszwecke

alle klappen und türen natürlich mit haarfugenschnitt,fällt so gut wie nicht auf

power und reset sind ebenfalls per touchsensor zu bedienen

is der rechner aus, sieht man halt ne spiegelpyramide, is der rechner an, leuchtet er dezent blau...

so würde ich mein traumcase gestalten 

was haltet ihr davon?

p.s ich mach mal ne zeichnung wie ich mir das vorstelle^^


----------



## fpsJunkie (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

etwas arg abgedreht würde ich sagen. lieber ein normales gehäuse als tower- oder miditower.


----------



## n0stradamus (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Hi,

mein Traumcase ist das HAF 932 und wird es wahrscheinlich auch sehr lange bleiben.
Da ich nicht so oft auf LANs gehe bzw dafür einen alten Rechner habe, erübrigt sich die Gewichtsfrage.
Besonders gut gefällt mir, dass es nicht mein ganzes Zimmer ausleuchtet, wie es bei vielen mit mehreren LED Lüftern ausgestatteten Gehäusen der Fall ist.
Schlicht und doch kleine Akzente setzen ist in meinen Augen eine Kunst für sich 

MfG

EDIT: Kühlleistung ist natürlich auch nicht unwichtig^^


----------



## MaeXxXchen (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Hi, 
hab mir auch schon oft gedanken über das "ideale" gehäuse gemacht!
Bei meiner Vorstellung (siehe Anhang) sollte das Netzteil auf jeden Fall unten sitzen!
Ich tendiere dabei zu der schon von Liang Li verwendeten Variante das NT vorn zu platzieren, um eine ansprechende Verkabelung zu erreichen!
Das Case würde ich mit 2 langsam drehenden 140er lüftern ausstatten, um ein Luftstrom für die komponenten wie RAM etc. zu erzeugen!
Im deckel würde ich nen Gitter platzieren um später optional nen 360er Radiator nachzurüsten (wenn nur Lukü, kann dadurch zusatzlich die Luft entweichen)! genügend platz hinter dem mainboardschlitten versteht sich glaub ich von selbst! eben diesen schlitten würde ich zu rausziehen gestalten, um die montage zu erleichtern!
Unter dem mainboard sollte dann noch platz für ne pumpe sein bzw. den AGB könnte man je nach bauart auch irgendwo unterbringen!
Ich denke dass 3 HDD bzw. 3 5,25" schächte reichen sollten, um das nötigste (Lüftersteuerung etc.) unterzubringen!
Wegen den Maßen müsste man sich mal gedanken machen, aber ich denke es sollten dann respektive Maße ala Rebel12 herausspringen (nicht gerade sehr kompakt,aber dafür durchdacht^^)
Ich hoffe mein Vorschlag gefällt euch bzw. stellt eine gute inspiration für weitere Ansätze da

Edit: Sketchup-Datei hinzugefügt (kann man sich ja doch besser vorstellen^^)


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Hab nen weiteres Traumcase:
Nen CUbe für High-End Hardware. Inspireiert hat mich der Lian Li V350 Mod von fhantastic 
Die Höhe ist nicht ganz so gut, da unter das NT 17cm für CPU-Kühle sein sollen


----------



## snapstar123 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Habe auch so eine vorstellung von meinen Traumgehäuse besser gesagt Schreibtisch. Habe auch schon eineige Zeichnungen mit allen Maße und natürlich eine Zeichnung die ich Hochlade wie er Fertig ausschauen soll bis auf die Hardware die muss noch eingezeichnet werden aber es soll auf der linken Seite liegen. Ist natürlich nur ein Schreibtisch aus Plexiglass wo auf der Linken Seite das Mobo liegen wirt. Rechts neben dem Mobo in gleicher höhe zwei Festplatten und darunter ein Laufwerk. Hat Natürlich Massig Platz für eine Wasser Kühlung und Lüfter.
Man kann es sich vieleicht schlecht vorstellen wenn ihr die Zeichnung sieht.
Also auf der Linken Seite liegt die Hardware auf einer Platte so das unten noch eine Platte liegt wo der Standfuss hin kommt, sodas Platz ist um die Kabel zu verlegen.
Habe auch überlegt aus dem Standfuss noch innen einen Standfuss reinbaue das sie ungefähr 1cm platz zwischen drinnen ist und so zu sagen als ausgleichsbehälter zu nutzen aber um das auch erklärlicher zu machen muss ich die Zeicnung noch verfeinen den jetzt ist noch keine Hardware eingezeichnet kommt aber noch.
Könnt ihr mir vieleicht ein Programm empfehlen wo ich die Zeichnung verbessern kann und es soll eine Freeware sein währe dankbar, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## KILLTHIS (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Also mein Traumgehäuse... hm... gegenwärtig wohl das Lian Li V2010B.


----------



## fpsJunkie (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Was wird jetzt aus den Vorschlägen???
Das läuft jetzt schon ein halbes Jahr so ohne das man zu einem Ergebnis kommt.


----------



## Shi (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Hier mein Vorschlag

RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting

Kann man leider nur 10x runterladen, und Google Skethup wird benötigt!
Außerdem stimmen manche Größenverhältnisse nicht!


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



PC-freak schrieb:


> Was wird jetzt aus den Vorschlägen???
> Das läuft jetzt schon ein halbes Jahr so ohne das man zu einem Ergebnis kommt.


Ich frage mal bei Olli an. Bei  letzten mal hat er ja schon nicht geantwortet.
Jetzt mach ich ernst.^^


----------



## Shi (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Achja: hier noch ein paar Bilder von meinem Entwurf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

sieht schick aus
bisher habe ich keine antwort von olli das regt mich irgendwie ein bissl auf


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Auf jeden fall schwarzer Innenraum.
Schön groß (So wie der HAF 932 oder noch größer)
Kleines nicht zu großes Window
Keine Lüfter vorinstalliert weil ich die Originalen eh immer Rausreiße.
8 oder mehr Slots für 120 mm Lüfter und keine sondergrößen wie 220mm.
Gehäuse sollte Rollen haben
Mindestens 5 Freie 5,25 Zoll einschübe.
Genügend öffnungen im Mainboardtray für Kabelmenegement
Die Kabel vom Case sollten ab Werk gesleevt sein.


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Ich gebe Ollis Antwort mal an euch weiter


			
				PCGH_Oliver schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ja, ich schaue ab und zu noch in den Thread, aber eine gemeinsame Diskussionsgrundlage kann ich im Thread immer noch nicht erkennen. Mein Vorschlag einer Open-Source-Sketchup-Datei, die nach Belieben verändert wird und verschiedene Varianten zeigt, wurde scheinbar nicht umgesetzt. Ich habe selbst schon einige Designs entworfen, Ziel des Threads ist es allerdings ein PCGH-Gehäuse zu kreieren, allerdings muss die Community auch was dafür tun
> 
> ...


----------



## casemodder (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Mein Traumgehäuse wäre: (Big Tower)
1) Herausnehmbarer Mainborardschlitten
2) Seitenfenster mit der Möglichkeit FANS zu befestigen
3) Slotbefestigungen die auch bei Graka verwendbar sind
4) Front Piano Black + Fronttür aus Aluminium
5) Komplettes Gehäuse mit LED's ausgestattet die man nach eigenem belieben ein/ausschalten kann
6) Kabelführungen im Gehäuse vorgebaut (rillen usw...)
7) breiterer Big Tower (bei großen CPU Kühlern geht es sich gerade noch aus)
8) mehr Zubehör (Kabelbinder,...)


----------



## ole88 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

also irgendwie hab ich mein traumcase gefunden is des zalman gs1000 bk black, hätte es no nen rausziehbaren schlitten wärs klasse naja, die zwischenwände muss ich selbst no reinbaun also türen mag ich ja gar nich somit fällt ein case mit tür für mich flach. ne kirmesbude brauch ich auch net unbedingt, und seitenfenster erst recht net, man sieht man kanns nich jedem rechtmachen und es müsste verschiedene versionen geben.


----------



## Alex89 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich gebe Ollis Antwort mal an euch weiter


Ich möchte ja nich gegen Olli rebellieren, aber auf Seite 11 dieses Threads haben ich euch schon eine SketchUp-Datei von meinem Gehäuse hochgeladen, an der ihr gern "rumpfuschen" könnt 

DATEI

Die aktuelle version von Seite 12 häng ich jetz euch nochmal dazu, nich dass jmd meckert  Lüfter wären hier alle 140er Modelle 

Ich hab auch schon versucht, Olli zu erreichen und war auch nich erfolgreich  

MfG Alex


----------



## fpsJunkie (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

wenns einPCGH-PC werden soll, würde ich aufjedenfall die farbe blau als gehäusegarbe vewenden( dunkelblau). Und noch ein paar kleine teile gelbmachen. lüfterfarben sind blau, alle mitgelieferten kaleb gelb.


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



PC-freak schrieb:


> wenns einPCGH-PC werden soll, würde ich aufjedenfall die farbe blau als gehäusegarbe vewenden( dunkelblau). Und noch ein paar kleine teile gelbmachen. lüfterfarben sind blau, alle mitgelieferten kaleb gelb.


hey, gute idee
ich habe ne idee, mal gucken vllt. mach ich daraus noch ne skizze
also, nen bigTower, das wollen ja eig. alle, schwarzer innenraum.
blaube beleuchtung(2blauch beleuchtete lüfter) gelbgesleevtekabel, led's gelb(für start, reset und so) und irgendwie, wie beim CM-690 PCGH-edition
ein Logo auf Meshblech vorne, wie wäre das und das extremecase würde ein großes X ins mesh bekommen
was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Shi (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> hey, gute idee
> ich habe ne idee, mal gucken vllt. mach ich daraus noch ne skizze
> also, nen bigTower, das wollen ja eig. alle, schwarzer innenraum.
> blaube beleuchtung(2blauch beleuchtete lüfter) gelbgesleevtekabel, led's gelb(für start, reset und so) und irgendwie, wie beim CM-690 PCGH-edition
> ...


Seht euch meinen Entwurf an, der is blau-gelb


----------



## mr_sleeve (29. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



Alex89 schrieb:


> Hab mich heut mal in Google SketchUp versucht, im Anhang findet ihr es als Zip-Format!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dein Gehäuse ist ein Coolermaster Stalker und gibt es bereits^^
Ich konnte im Deckel und in der Front einen 360er verbauen und noch ein DVD Laufwerk einbaun.


----------



## Painkiller (30. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Ich hab da gleich noch eine Frage an das PCGHW-Team...

Reden wir nur von einem Gehäuse oder soll eine ganze Reihe entstehen? z.b. Big & Midi-Tower....

Jeder hat ja einen anderen Geschmack was das angeht....


----------



## EinarN (30. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

1 - Was mir noch sehr Wichtig Währe adaptierbare Schächte für Unterschidliche Festplatten grössen durch Verschieben in der Breite, senkrecht Drehbar so das die Festplatte in den Schäten quer in der Breite Eingebaut werden kann und mit 90° durch drehen des Schahtes ewentuell in der Gehäusenlänge positioniert werden kann um sich nicht andauernd durch den Kabelwirwar mit der HDD einzwängen und auch wen die Kabeln Ordentlich Verlegt sind muss man Aufpassen das man an eine Große GraKa nicht Drann Knalt oder sogar einiges Ausbauen bis man die HDD Herein Bekommt. Eine wesentlich Grössere achtung zweck 2,5" HDD / SSD währe Sehr zu Empfehlen. Sehr wenige Gehäuse haben in den Standard HDD Schähte VORGEDACHT um derartige Datenspeichern zu Verbauen ohne Zusäzlichen Adapter Schnick- Schnack.

2 - Die 5,25" Schhte mit mindestens zwei davon mit Einbaumöglichkeiten für Slim Geräte. Dann währe möglich 2 x slim zu Verbauen in ein Standard 5,25" Schaht und so mehr platz sparren.

3 - Mehr Frontlüfter Möglichkeiten (mindestens 2) und wie einige schon sagten auf den seitlichen Spagettilöcher Verzichten. Das nicht nur aufder Linken seite sondern auch af der Rechten da sehr fiele Gehäusen auch da solche löcher haben was wirklich Sinfrei sind.

4 - Anpassbarer Verschraubbarer Mainboard Tray. Diese Riesen Bleche sind Unmöglich. Wen da Einfach nur 4 flachsträben Währen mit mehrere Gewindelöcher und Verschiebbar in Höhe u. Breite Währe es einfachen so das man jedes MB Montieren kann von ATX bis ITX. Das währe nicht nu Materialersparrung sondern auch weniger gewicht, bessere allgemeine Külung und auch besser für ein Odentliches Kabelmanagement.

5 - alle Teile im Gehäuse Verschraubt - Keine Nitten

6 - Diese Plastik Fatzken von Frontblenden in Alien Design und weis der Gajer noch was mal weg lasen und sich auf funktionalität Konzentrieren.


----------



## exa (30. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich gebe Ollis Antwort mal an euch weiter



Das Problem ist doch, das jeder verschiedene Ansprüche hat, ergo werden bei grober Übereinstimmung mind 10 Varianten an beliebten Gehäusen am Ende rauskommen...

allein ob Mini, Midi, ober Bigtower, dann ob Alu oder Stahl, Nt oben oder unten, viel Airflow mit Mesh oder doch lieber definierter Luftzug

wie will man denn sowas durch eine Community von 6000 aktiven Mitgliedern unter einen Hut bekommen?

klar gibt es bestimmte Dinge die alle wollen, aber das kann man an einer Hand abzählen, und ist nicht wirklich noch eine Frage der Disskusion; bsp schraubenlose Montage und entkoppelte Festplatten, sowie Kompatiblität für 120mm und 140mm


----------



## DAEF13 (30. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Ich bin grade übrigens auch dabei, mein "Traumgehäuse" zu planen, aber ich verrate lieber nichts, ihr werdet sicher irgendwann 'nen Casecon von mir sehen

Aber ich denke, jeder hat verschiedene Geschmäcker, die einen wollen es groß und auffällig und wiederrum die anderen klein und schlicht.
außerdem hat zum Beispiel eine Wasserkühlung eine andere Anforderung als eine Luftkühlung...


----------



## EinarN (30. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



exa schrieb:


> wie will man denn sowas durch eine Community von 6000 aktiven Mitgliedern unter einen Hut bekommen?


Nach den Baukastenprinzip + reichlich mitgeliefertes zubehör.

Wen man sich die auf den Markt Befindeten Gehäuse Genauer Ansieht, mit geringere Ausnahmen was man auf den Fingern zählen kann, die innere Hardware positionierung ist gleich seit gut 15 Jahre wen nicht noch mehr.

Ob Uhralter Vintage 486 oder 300 EURO Teure Alienfatzke von Heute, das Innenleben ist 1:1 Identisch und das mus endlich Geändert werden weil:

1 - Unwirtschaftlich
2 - Zu Groß
3 - Unpraktisch, (Null Anwender Freundlichkeit, Null Flexibilität, Null optimierter Hardware schutz)
4 - Die Allerletzten staubfänger

Es nüzt keinen was wen im Inneren die Hardware koht und vorne gafft ahm eine fast 10 cm dicke Aufgesezte sinnfreie Alienvisage oder BMW Külergrill Imitat bzw. hochlanzpolierte zig- zag zeugs was keiner weis was es darstellen will.

Was die HTPC Gehäusen Betrifft, da ist es Grauenhaft. 
Kosten Über 300 EURO, haben irgendwelche hochglanzpolierte Knöpfe, Displays aber im Inneren sehen die aus wie ein 20 Jahre Alter IBM oder Siemens Desktop was die Behörden hatten und das Blech im Ineren ist noch Dünner als das bei mein Wäschetrockner. 

@ T.O.

Fasst hatte ich es Vergessen:

Verzichtet Bitte auf diese Schwachsinigen 3,5 FLOPPY Adaptern.
Solche Speichermedien Benützt heute wohl kaum noch jemand (ausser in der dritten welt) und wen es sein muss, es gibt die dinge für Peanuts via USB
Traurigerweise jeder noch so Teurer Case hat den schrott dabei um ein Floppy zu Verbauen.


----------



## exa (30. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

ergo kommen wir auf ein Case, das folgend aufgebaut ist:

-NT entweder oben oder unten, wenn am Platz kein NT ist kann dort dann ein Radi hin...

-durchgehender 5,25Zoll Käfig, der mit einsätzen ausgestattet werden kann: Festplattenkäfig (auch für 2,5 Zoll) inkl HotSwap, Pumpenkäfig, Lüfterkäfig

-Mainboard dementsprechend in der Mitte, am besten mit MB Schlitten und Ausschnitt für gute Montage des CPU Kühlers.

-Oben und unten 3 Lüfterplätze mit 120/140mm Kompatiblität, so dass man Radis verbauen kann; inkl Staubfilter

-alles Verschraubt, möglichst werkzeuglose Montage

-hinter MB Schlitten Platz für Kabelmanagement

das wäre EINE Möglichkeit... nun kommen aber welche, die hinten unbedingt 2 Lüfterplätze haben wollen, aber irgendwann wird das Case zu durchlöchert...

zudem ist das auch nicht gerade die kompakteste Lösung.

man sieht es ist nicht einfach, selbst mit Flexibilität!


----------



## EinarN (30. März 2010)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*



exa schrieb:


> nun kommen aber welche, die hinten unbedingt 2 Lüfterplätze haben wollen,


......... und genau die solten auf der Phisyk der Grundschule zugreifen um es Endlich kapieren das Die hitze immer von Unten nach OBEN wandert da die Warme luft Leichter ist alls die Kalte.

Nicht mal Hersteller Berücksichtigen diesen wichtigen Elementaren punkt. Auch bei diese Angelegenheit kann man die Case's mit Lüftermöglichkeiten Oben auf den Fingern Zählen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

Also mein absolutes Traumgehäuse muss folgende Eigenschaften haben: 

Exterieur
Sollte hochwertig aussehen, nach Möglichkeit aus gebürstetem Aluminium, mit einer Meshfront, die indirekt blau beleuchtet ist. 
An der Seite sollte sich ein Sichtfenster befinden, das so geschnitten ist, dass der Kabelsalat des unten liegenden Netzteils nicht zu sehen ist.
Ich wünsche mir vier Front USB 3.0 Ports die intern angeschlossen werden, eine Docking Station für SSDs und HDDs, Audio Anschlüsse sowie eSATA und Firewire.
Es sollte viele Möglichkeiten zur Montage von Lüftern bieten, 2 mal 140mm in der Front, 1 mal 140mm im Heck, 2mal 140mm im Deckel, 1 mal 140mm im Boden, sowie einen 200mm Radi an der Seite.

Interieur
Es sollte breit genug sein um selbst sehr hohe CPU-Kühler mit 170mm montieren zu können und selbstverständlich ein umfangreiches Kabelmanagement bieten.
Eine Unterstützung für normales ATX reicht aus, jedoch sollte unter dem Deckel genug Platz zur Montage eines Radiators sein.
Natürlich sollte es innen komplett schwarz lackiert sein, gerne auch mit ebenfalls blauen Akzenten bzw. Lüftern. Diese sollten sehr leise zu Gange gehen und an eine bereits integrierte und zum Look passende Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen sein, die ebenso viele Lüfter steuern kann wie das Gehäuse bietet (7) sowie einen CPU-Lüfter.

Preis
Selbstverständlich würde eine derartig umfangreiche Ausstattung ihren Preis haben. Ich denke, 150€ wären durchaus angemessen.


----------



## motek-18 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: [PCGH Extreme] Das absolute Traumgehäuse*

das ist schon ok:MountainMods.com - Custom Computer Cases and Accessories
aber das was ich mir gebaut(und immer noch dran bin-ewige baustelle) habe ist :wird besser


----------

